# Favourite/HG Skincare



## eightthirty (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe a mod would like to make this sticky if there are enough replies/interest

I'd be interested to read the favourites of others, so answer these Q's if you like:

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):

CLEANSER:

TONER:

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):

EYE CREAM

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR:

ACNE TREATMENT:

MASK:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : oily/combo, acne prone

CLEANSER: Murad Clarifying Cleanser (in the Acne Complex Kit)

TONER: Murad Skin Perfecting Gel Toner (again from the kit)

MOISTURISER: Murad (AGAIN... from the kit! LOL) or Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion

EYE CREAM : Dove Essential Nutrients Night cream

FACIAL WASH: **see above**

EXFOLIATOR: Dermanew Microdermabrasion

ACNE TREATMENT: Differin Gel, Murad Acne spot treatment

MASK: Dead sea mud mask (from Jordan)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* I just got some Murad samples actually, but dont wana start using/liking it til i know i can get hold of it easily enough!! I actually got started on this because my bf's mother had bought the kit for his brother - with the optional mask... for like $120.00 from tv - and it sat sealed for months... he never used it - so she gave it to me... and I've been hooked. I'm on my 3rd kit! LOL Actually they are supposed to be a 60 day supply. The cleaner/toner/moisturizer I use everyday - but the other stuff, I don't need as often anymore because so much of my breakout problems ended after using it the first time. It's the first system I've tried that actually worked for me. I also use the perscription Differin gel on occasional breakouts. It's nice only having to deal with one pimple every so often - rather than a slew of em'... but the Murad stuff is really nice. I buy kits at Ulta, but www.murad.com might be able to ship to you or point you to a store that sells it.


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 18, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combo w/oily tendencies &amp; slighly acne-prone

CLEANSER: anything from the drugstore; currently PhisoDerm &amp; St. Ives Apricot Foaming cleanser

TONER: anything from the drugstore; currently Avalon C (someone gave it me)

MOISTURISER: day--Perricone's Face Finishing Moisturizer; night--Dr. Brandt's Pore Effect

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Freeman's gentle exfoliator (use in shower 3x/week); Dr. Brandt's Microdermabrasion in a Jar (2x/week)

ACNE TREATMENT: Origins Spot something (dab on zits when they appear)

MASK: Astara's Blue Flame Mask


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 18, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combo, sensitive, acne-prone, and occasionally dehydrated from acne treatments

CLEANSER: Kiss My Face Pure Olive Oil Soap, Alba Organics Pineapple Enzyme Cleanser

TONER: apple cider vinegar toner (homemade)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Proactiv Oil Free SPF 15 (day) and Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream or grapeseed oil (night)

EYE CREAM: SK Hydro Firm Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Peel (2x/week) and microdermabrasion cloth (1x/week)

ACNE TREATMENT: PC 1% BHA gel or 8% AHA; PC Blemish Fighting Solution

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julep


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a great post! I like to hear what skin care other people use to get some ideas. I've been using Liz Earle skin care in the past 2 months and I just ordered some skin care items from C. O Bigelow. I'm interested in trying their line. Edited: My newest favorite skin care line is Clarins. I've been using this line for about a month now and see such a difference in my skin.

SKIN TYPE: combo/oily skin, sensitive, no breakouts but blackhead prone

CLEANSER: Clarins Cleansing Milk for combo/oily skin

TONER: Clarins toner for combo/oily skin

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clarins Hydra Quenching lotion

EYE CREAM Dior Capture R60/80 wrinkle eye cream, don't use everyday

FACIAL WASH: Clarins One Step Exfoliating Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Clarins One Step Exfoliating Cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT: Mario Badescu Healing lotion and Fanie Hot Dot for occasional breakouts. My newest favorite is Dr. Eckstein Azulen Paste

MASK: Liz Earle Brightening Treatment, Neutrogena Advance Solutions Facial Peel


----------



## Laura (Jan 19, 2005)

*SKIN TYPE*: Combination/Oily

*CLEANSER:* I'm now an Extra Virgin Olive Oil user &amp; i'm loving it!

*TONER:* I don't use a toner

*MOISTURISER:* Shiseido Pureness Oil Free Moisturiser (i use it for both day &amp; night)

*EYE CREAM:* I don't use an eye cream

FACIAL WASH: I don't use a facial wash much but when i do its Boots Cucumber Facial Wash

*EXFOLIATOR: *Olive Oil with sea salt or else one by Chanel (can't remember exact name!)

*ACNE TREATMENT:* I don't use one but i'm looking!

*MASK:* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 20, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : combination, acne prone

CLEANSER: Benzac AC

TONER: don't use normally but I like Burt's Bees in Garden Tomato

MOISTURISER: Eucerin Extra Protective Moisture Lotion SPF 30

EYE CREAM : Azulene Eye Treatment

FACIAL WASH: **see above**

EXFOLIATOR: The Body Shop Body Scrub in Grapeseed

ACNE TREATMENT: Differin Gel

MASK: don't use


----------



## Then (Jan 26, 2005)

Acne prone/combo skin

Cleanser: Perri Skin Care 10% Glycolic Cleanser

Toner: Perri Skin Care 10% Glycolic Toner

Treatments: Homemade Vit C serum and MD Forte 11 Lotion

Moisturizer: Emu Oil

Sunscreen: La Roche Pose anthelios spf 45 or 60

Evening:

Same cleanser and toner

Retin a .1 cream


----------



## Lealabell (Jan 31, 2005)

SKIN TYPE :Normal/Dry

CLEANSER: Liz Earle hot cleanse and polish

TONER: Neals Yard Remedy Rosewater (or Liz Earle Instant Boost Skin Tonic).

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Being a bit cheapy at the moment with Boots Botanics. It's not bad for Â£5 a jar, but I'll go back to Origins Night-a-mins when I can afford it. I'm still looking for a HG day cream, ideally with SPF.

EYE CREAM: Origins Perfect World for Eyes

FACIAL WASH: I use a wash off cleanser, but I do like Olay face wipes when I'm feeling lazy.

EXFOLIATOR: origins Never a dull moment

MASK:Origins drink up.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 3, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Technically combination, but the oily parts (which is most of my face, cheeks and forehead) are very oily and prone to clogged pores (not *true* acne); while the dry parts (nose and chin) seldom even require a moisturizer. My skin also tends to be a little sensitive and will get irritated when I use too many products or use strong doses of acne medication, so as you'll see I tend to use gentle products and low doses of medications.... I quit using prescription acne medications about two months ago, so I'm still experimenting a little, but so far the products I've been using work almost as well as the much more expensive prescriptions! Anyway to get on with it...

CLEANSER: Right now, Biore Shine-Control Foaming Cleanser. However I'm not noticing much of a difference in shine so I may go back to my Cetaphil cleanser for Normal to Oily Skin. I use one of these cleansers every morning.

TONER: None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): On the rare occasion I get dry spots of skin, Cetaphil moisturizer works great. I don't use it on a regular basis though. (My dermatologist told me to just use moisturizer if my skin was dry, so I still stick to that.)

EYE CREAM: None

EXFOLIATOR: Cetaphil bar soap with a Buf Puf sponge in Gentle texture. I use this every night to cleanse and exfoliate. Recommended by my dermatologist!

ACNE TREATMENT: Stridex for Sensitive Skin (0.5% salicyclic acid), morning and night. I may need to add some benzoyl peroxide (2.5 - 5%) to my routine soon if the Stridex doesn't cut it, but lately I've only had a few blemishes.

MASK: None, I already clean and exfoliate my poor skin enough!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 5, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): normal and sensitive

CLEANSER: Elizabeth Grant Pur Torricelumn cleanser

TONER: Elizabeth Grant Pur Torricelumn toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): no creams only the EG serums

EYE CREAM : no creams only the EG eye serum

FACIAL WASH: see above

EXFOLIATOR: bakin soda mixed with a bit of cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT: Serious Skin Care Dry-Lo

MASK: Queen Helen mint masque


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 5, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily with dry patches from acne treatment and age peeling treatments.

CLEANSER: DHC Mild soap and Noevir's oily skin line cleansers (all Japanese products)

TONER: Noevir, although I don't see differences with toners. Do they work or not! haha I also use Biotherm's Acnopur toner with white clay to soak up oils.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): I really don't have one, I just bought the Philosophy Hope in Jar on ebay, so I am going to try that. I heard about it on MakeupAlley.com. So far I've been using random samples of Chanel.

EYE CREAM: Benefit EyeCon and Ooh La Lift.

EXFOLIATOR: I have several. Bath and Body works Tea Tree oil scrub, Benefit Honey Snap out of it, and Biotherm's biopur scrub.

ACNE TREATMENT: Biotherm's Acnopur line is the best. Made with tricolosan, a gentle bacteria killer! Hard to find ingredient!!! I bought the entire acne line for $32 and I cleared up horrible cystic acne in two weeks.

MASK: I have something for men, skinlabs? I don't know, it's too strong for me.


----------



## Violet (Feb 9, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily

CLEANSER: Morning: LUSH Aqua Marina cleansing gel; Night: Clinique Rinse-off Foaming Cleanser

TONER: Clarins Toning Lotion with Iris

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day: No7 Matifying Moisture Fluid; Night: No7 Rebalancing Night Fluid

EYE CREAM Day: Boots Skin Kindly Soothing Eye Gel; Night: Either Simple Regeneration Defending Eye Cream or at the moment the sample I got of Shu Uemura Principe Eye Zone Complex

FACIAL WASH: same as cleansers

EXFOLIATOR: LUSH Angels on Bare Skin

ACNE TREATMENT: Botanics Tea Tree Oil

MASK: Clarins Aromatic Plant Purifying Mask or Clarins Thirst Quenching Hydra Balance Mask


----------



## Violet (Feb 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* *SKIN TYPE*: Combination/Oily
*CLEANSER:* I'm now an Extra Virgin Olive Oil user &amp; i'm loving it!

*TONER:* I don't use a toner

*MOISTURISER:* Shiseido Pureness Oil Free Moisturiser (i use it for both day &amp; night)

*EYE CREAM:* I don't use an eye cream

FACIAL WASH: I don't use a facial wash much but when i do its Boots Cucumber Facial Wash

*EXFOLIATOR: *Olive Oil with sea salt or else one by Chanel (can't remember exact name!)

*ACNE TREATMENT:* I don't use one but i'm looking!

*MASK:* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;

Bad bad girl for not using an eye cream!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Feb 18, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : classic combination (normal to dry cheeks, oily t zone.) in the winter i have dry cheeks, forehead and jaw, normal nose.

CLEANSER: anna sui facial bar 1 for combination skin

TONER: orange flower water or proactiv in the summer

MOISTURISER: dove unscented w/ SPF 15.

EYE CREAM : none

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: aspirin mask or paulas choice AHA 8%

ACNE TREATMENT: none. when i have a break out i sometimes dab proactiv toner on the area.

MASK: queen helene mint julep masque (clay based) for in the summer.


----------



## gambitlizard (Feb 20, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: moderately oily (sometimes cheeks are a little dry) with rare breakouts

CLEANSER: Cetaphil (always!)

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: Oil of Olay for oily skin with SPFtopped with Paula's Choice Antioxidant

EYE CREAM : Dermalogica Multivitamin Powerfirm

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: aspirin mask or Paula's Choice BHA 2%

ACNE TREATMENT: 5% Benzoyl Peroxide (Rx)

MASK: Queen Helene mint julep mask, aspirin mask or Astara Golden Flame


----------



## wongy74 (Feb 23, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo, but tending to be a bit more on the oily side.

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel

TONER: Shu Uemura Depsea Therapy Moisture Recovery Equiwater

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Shu Uemura Depsea Therapy Moisture Recovery Emulsion

EYE CREAM: Benefit Eyecon (day) and Lancome Resolution Eye D-Contraxtol

FACIAL WASH: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel

EXFOLIATOR: Benefit Honey Snap Out of It Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: L'oreal Pure Zone Spot Check

MASK: Benefit Honey Snap Out of It Scrub (doubles as scrub and mask if you leave it on a few mins after scrubbing)

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## wongy74 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, #1, I've used tea tree oil before and it didn't work on me. I used to apply L'oreal Pure Zone Spot Check in a thin layer all over my face to prevent pimples and deal with existing ones. It's a good, inexpensive OTC treatment because it has the max (2%) salicylic acid for OTC's. Other brands have like .5% and are useless.



Hope this helps!

Originally Posted by *moniKa.* can anyone recommend a really really good yet inexpensive acne treatment that doesnt need a prescription? 
please!


----------



## glamslam (Feb 28, 2005)

I list a lot of products, becuase I like to have a choice depending on my mood and what I think my skin needs at the time.

SKIN TYPE: Combination, acne prone

CLEANSER: Cetaphil or DHC Deep Cleansing Oil to remove makeup then Proactiv Solution Renewing Cleanser to cleanse skin.

TONER: Proactiv Revitalizing Toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Mary Kay Timewise Age-Fighting Moisturizer only in drier areas, like around my mouth.

EYE CREAM: Mary Kay Timewise Age-Fighting Eye Cream for most days, Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Eye Contour Cream when I need a little something extra.

FACIAL WASH: DHC Mild Soap on days I want to switch off from the Proactiv, not for any specific reason, just feeling like a change that day.

EXFOLIATOR: Mary Kay Revitalizing Mask (used as scrub), or a microdermabrasion cloth with plain water

ACNE TREATMENT: Neutrogena Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle/Anti-Blemish Cream in the a.m., Proactiv Repairing Lotion in the p.m.

MASK: DHC Alpha-Arbutin White Mask (to combat discoloration and dullness), Beyond Belief Vitamin C &amp; Tea Tree Oil Peel Off Mask (when I want hydration and anti-aging), Beyond Belief Alpha-Beta Hydroxy Professional Spa Clay Mask (when my pores seem clogged and my complexion is oilier)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *moniKa.* can anyone recommend a really really good yet inexpensive acne treatment that doesnt need a prescription? 
please!






*I like the treatment lotion that comes in the Murad Acne Complex Kit



*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm updating my post since most of my products have changed!

*Skin Type:* Normal to dry

*Day time:*

*Cleanser:* "SHU by ai" Shu Uemura High Performance Balancing Cleansing Oil Enriched

*Toner:* DHC Skin Softener

*Serum:* None, but I do use a thin film of DHC Extra Nighttime Moisture for hydration

*Day Sunscreen:* Shiseido SPF 55 sunscreen for face and body

*Eye Cream:* DHC Concentrated Eye Cream

*Night time:*

*Makeup Remover:* "SHU by ai" Shu Uemura High Performance Balancing Cleansing Oil Enriched

*Cleanser:* Usually none, though occasionally I'll use Olay Daily Renewal Cleanser

*Toner:* DHC Skin Softener

*Serum:* None at night

*Night Cream:* Either DHC Extra Nighttime Moisture or RoC Actif Pur Anti-Wrinkle Treatment

*Eye Cream:* DHC Concentrated Eye Cream or RoC Correxion Intensive Eye Care

*Exfoliation 2x per week:* Olay Regenerist Microdermabrasion and Peel Kit


----------



## envymi (Mar 6, 2005)

After many years of trying all the most expensive treatments and going through skincare hell, I've found the natural oils approach works really well for me.

SKIN TYPE: Dry/somewhat prone to breakouts

CLEANSER: Alpha Skincare Jojoba cleansing oil

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: day-camellia oil and jojoba oil,

night-Alpha Skincare yerba mate cream

EYE CREAM: Alpha Skincare rose cream

FACIAL WASH:same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR:microdermabrasion cloth 2-3x a week(at night only)

ACNE TREATMENT:Seabuckthorn berry oil

MASK:none

By the way, I guess I should introduce myself



27 year old single mom in CA. Used to be in the entertainment biz, now I occasionally do makeup and hair among other things





Everyone's been so nice so far, just wanted to say hello to everyone!&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): normal

CLEANSER: olay foaming cleanser

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): olay total effects 7x

EYE CREAM: mary kay instant action

EXFOLIATOR: st. ives apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: mary kay acne treatment gel (a god-send)

MASK: queen helene mint julep masque

MAKE UP REMOVER: mary kay eye makeup remover

LIP EXFOLIATOR: mary kay

LIP BALM: burt's bees during the day and mary kay satin lips before i go to bed


----------



## lilla (Mar 9, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Normal to dry and sensitive

CLEANSER: Dr. Denese and Elizabeth Arden

TONER: Dr. Denese

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Dr. Denese and Elizabeth Arden (both work nice with my skin)

EYE CREAM: Dr. Denese

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Dr. Denese

ACNE TREATMENT: Never needed one (Thank goodness)

MASK: Dr. Denese&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## K*O* (Mar 28, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Normal

CLEANSER: Albolene Liquifying Cleanser

TONER: Sometimes - (Clinique)

MOISTURIZER: (day and/or night): Elizabeth Grant

EYE CREAM: Elizabeth Grant

FACIAL WASH: Dr. Pierre Ricaud towelettes

EXFOLIATOR: Epidermx

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: Actual Mineral Mud from the Dead Sea, - Amman, Jordan&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): dry &amp; acne prone

CLEANSER: md formulations Facial Cleanser

TONER:none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): md formulation Facial Creme

EYE CREAM - md formulations Vit-A-Plus Eye Creme

FACIAL WASH:md formulations Facial Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR:Benefit Honey Snap Out of It Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT:md formulations Glycare Acne Gel

MASK: none


----------



## envymi (Mar 29, 2005)

Karen, I've never known anyone else who's ever used Albolene! I used it years ago, but I've never heard about anyone else using it for their face!


----------



## K*O* (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Envymi -lol... yeah I've been using Albolene ever since I was about 17 yrs. old - I love it and wouldn't trade it for the world....For me,its the best, ~ it seems like the makeup melts off your face as you tissue off. I guess that's why they called it a liquifying cleanser...duh....lol



I luv it !!!


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 29, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!! I like your signature "The BIGGER the hair, the smaller the waist." ROFL!!!!!!!!!





Originally Posted by *K*O** Hi Envymi -lol... yeah I've been using Albolene ever since I was about 17 yrs. old - I love it and wouldn't trade it for the world....For me,its the best, ~ it seems like the makeup melts off your face as you tissue off. I guess that's why they called it a liquifying cleanser...duh....lol



I luv it !!!


----------



## Bhav (Mar 30, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combination, bit oily-er in summer, bit drier in winter

CLEANSER: Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish

TONER: Molton Brown Exfoliating Toner

MOISTURISER (day): First put on Decleor Neroli Oil, and follow with either Decleor Hydrafloral Emulsion or REN Rose Otto Moisturiser

MOISTURISER (night): Decleor Balm Essential, or REN Frankinsence &amp; Bosiwella Serrata Reapir Cream

EYE CREAM - Elemis Absolute Eye Serum &amp; Elemis Eye Support

FACIAL WASH: Philosophy Purity Made Simple, or REN Rosa Centifolia Facial Wash

EXFOLIATOR: Origins Never A Dull Moment, or Elemis Papaya Enzyme Peel

ACNE TREATMENT: N/A

MASK: Decleor Hydrafloral Mask, or Elemis Herbal Lavender Mask

I like to mix and match my brands!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* ROFL!!!!!! I like your signature "The BIGGER the hair, the smaller the waist." ROFL!!!!!!!!!



And she practices that motto daily! LOL


----------



## grapefruity (Apr 9, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Norm/dry, sensitive, occasional acne in t-zone

CLEANSER: Dove fragrance-free foaming cleanser for sensitive skin

TONER: Dior Snow X2 or Proactiv

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer (day) and Amore La Neige Water Sleeping Pack (night)

EYE CREAM: Shiseido Bio-Performance super eye-contour cream

EXFOLIATOR: use a warm washcloth after cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT: Proactiv Repairing Lotion

MASK: Charmzone Medicell Biostone Pack (similar to queene helene mint julep, but skin is smoother)

PRIMER: Clarins Beauty Flash Balm or Laura Gellar Spackle

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## DallasGirl (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all, This is my first post. I had problem skin for years and still breakout with the use of a lot of products but what FIXED my skin was Paula's Choice. I use the gentle soap cleanser, the salicylic lotion in the lowest amount and then the 2.5% blemish fighting solution every night. Then in the morning I use cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. But I also have probelms depending on which foundation I use.....it seems I breakout to a lot of foundations with sunscreen, the best one I have found that doesn't irritate my skin is NARS oil free. THIS ROUTINE SERIOUSLY FIXED MY SKIN ALONG WITH CHANGING FOUNDATIONS!!! I had been going to a dermatologist that had only made my skin worse!!

If you need more specific names of the face products to find them let me know.......they are not in front of me at the moment.

Originally Posted by *moniKa.* can anyone recommend a really really good yet inexpensive acne treatment that doesnt need a prescription? 
please!


----------



## lilla (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to MuT DallasGirl





Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* Hi all, This is my first post. I had problem skin for years and still breakout with the use of a lot of products but what FIXED my skin was Paula's Choice. I use the gentle soap cleanser, the salicylic lotion in the lowest amount and then the 2.5% blemish fighting solution every night. Then in the morning I use cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. But I also have probelms depending on which foundation I use.....it seems I breakout to a lot of foundations with sunscreen, the best one I have found that doesn't irritate my skin is NARS oil free. THIS ROUTINE SERIOUSLY FIXED MY SKIN ALONG WITH CHANGING FOUNDATIONS!!! I had been going to a dermatologist that had only made my skin worse!!
If you need more specific names of the face products to find them let me know.......they are not in front of me at the moment.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Heres mine then:
SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily, acne prone skin with dehydrated patches where I use acne treatments

CLEANSER: Eve Lom

TONER: Rarely use onem have never found one i liked or thought was making a difference!

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): Philosophy Hope In A Jar

EYE CREAM: Almay Brightening &amp; Tightening Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH: I am in search of new mild fac wash!

EXFOLIATOR: Dr Brandts Microdermabraison In A Jar (twice weekly) then Origins Never A Dull Moment the rest of the time.

ACNE TREATMENT: Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel

MASK: Origins Out Of Trouble &amp; Origins Drink Up



Philosophy has a very gentle cleanser called purity made simple,I love it.


----------



## monniej (May 20, 2005)

skin type: acne prone

cleanser: aveeno clear complexion

toner &amp; exfoliant: stridex pads for sensitive skin

moisturizer: sundari neem and avocado

eye cream: prescriptives vibrant

acne treatment: nv perricone acne gel

masque: dermalogica multi-vitamin or hydrating depending on what my skin needs at the time

i've been using these products for about 3 months and i haven't had a breakout, other than a stray pimple, for about 2 months. i am looking for a new eye cream. anyone familiar with skyn iceland relief eye cream?


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2005)

i love to mix and match also. i did try the entire line of products for each brand i use currently, but ended up with only one or two items that really worked well for my skin.

Originally Posted by *Bhav* SKIN TYPE: combination, bit oily-er in summer, bit drier in winter
CLEANSER: Liz Earle Cleanse &amp; Polish

TONER: Molton Brown Exfoliating Toner

MOISTURISER (day): First put on Decleor Neroli Oil, and follow with either Decleor Hydrafloral Emulsion or REN Rose Otto Moisturiser

MOISTURISER (night): Decleor Balm Essential, or REN Frankinsence &amp; Bosiwella Serrata Reapir Cream

EYE CREAM - Elemis Absolute Eye Serum &amp; Elemis Eye Support

FACIAL WASH: Philosophy Purity Made Simple, or REN Rosa Centifolia Facial Wash

EXFOLIATOR: Origins Never A Dull Moment, or Elemis Papaya Enzyme Peel

ACNE TREATMENT: N/A

MASK: Decleor Hydrafloral Mask, or Elemis Herbal Lavender Mask

I like to mix and match my brands!!


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2005)

the one thing that wasn't on the list was lip balm. i'm using a product called sue's amazing lip stuff. it contains hemp seed oil, avocado oil, beeswax and peppermint oil. a good lip balm is a must for me. i don't wear lip pencil, lipstick or even gloss without it.


----------



## Amethyst (May 25, 2005)

I just saw my dermotologist today so all this could change:

Skin Type: combination

Cleanser: Cetaphil bar soap

Toner: Sea Breeze

Eye Makeup Remover: Johnson's Baby Oil

Exfoliator: St. Ive's Apricot Scrub

Moisturizer: DCL Facial Moisturizing Cream (I _was_ using ROC Night Cream)

Mask: Spot treat with Queen Helene Mint Julep _(too strong for all over)_

Eye Cream: ROC Night Eye Cream

Acne Treatment: None

Lip Balm: I have several brands that I rotate:

Burt's Bees

Kiehls

Chap Stick

Neosporin Lip Ointment


----------



## monniej (May 26, 2005)

do you have any problems with the baby oil because of your combination skin?

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I just saw my dermotologist today so all this could change:
Skin Type: combination

Cleanser: Cetaphil bar soap

Toner: Sea Breeze

Eye Makeup Remover: Johnson's Baby Oil

Exfoliator: St. Ive's Apricot Scrub

Moisturizer: DCL Facial Moisturizing Cream (I _was_ using ROC Night Cream)

Mask: Spot treat with Queen Helene Mint Julep _(too strong for all over)_

Eye Cream: ROC Night Eye Cream

Acne Treatment: None

Lip Balm: I have several brands that I rotate:

Burt's Bees

Kiehls

Chap Stick

Neosporin Lip Ointment


----------



## Midgard (May 26, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):

combo to oily, rarely breakouts, but when, I have really thick pimples

CLEANSER: Biotherm Biopur purifying make-up remover gel, Biotherm Detoxifying Cleansing Foam

TONER: I don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): day - Biotherm D-Stress, Biotherm Biopur; night - Biotherm D-Stress

EYE CREAM: day - Biotherm D-Stress Yeux; night: Clarins Special Eye Contour Balm

FACIAL WASH: see above

EXFOLIATOR: Origins Never a dull moment or Estee Lauder Micro D

ACNE TREATMENT: Balea Pickeltupfergel (german brand)

MASK: Origins Clear Improvement, Shiseido The Skincare moisture relaxing mask&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## blaquepooky (May 27, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : Combination that's acne prone

CLEANSER: Anything by noxzema

TONER: Joey New York Pure Pores One Step Toner and Moisturizer

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Joey New York Pure Pores One Step Toner and Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: I'm looking into one....

FACIAL WASH: Anything by Noxzema

EXFOLIATOR: Dove body wash..can't remember specifically the name

ACNE TREATMENT: Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Blemish Stick and Tea Tree Oil Blemish Pads

MASK: Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil Mask and Queen Helene Mint Julep


----------



## jellybeans (May 29, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combo to oily (but mostly oily)

CLEANSER: laura mercier oil-free gel cleanser

TONER: don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): laura mercier oil-free moisturizer with spf 15

EYE CREAM: don't use one

EXFOLIATOR: laura mercier face polish

ACNE TREATMENT: don't use one

MASK: MoM or sometimes Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jun 19, 2005)

SKIN TYPE combo, acne prone, sensitive):

CLEANSER:Noxzema creamy cleanser

TONER:None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):Searching.......

EYE CREAM Searching.......

FACIAL WASH dove facial wash

EXFOLIATOR:searching....

ACNE TREATMENT: neutrogena clean tint makeup(it helps with my acne)

MASK:Queen Helene clay mask&lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## littleliverbird (Jun 19, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combination (well, a very oily nose!?) to sensitive.

CLEANSER: Eve lom.

TONER: None. Nasty stuff!

MOISTURISER: Creme de la mer. (I use the la mer moisturising lotion during the day as it's lighter in texture).

EYE CREAM: Creme de la mer eye balm.

FACIAL WASH: see cleanser.

EXFOLIATOR: Philosophy microdelivery peel once a week, if i want something in between, then Dermalogica daily microfoliant.

MASK: Eve lom rescue mask.

ACNE TREATMENT: Mario Badescu drying lotion or good old tea tree oil.


----------



## ayce (Jun 24, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: oily t-zone, acne prone, normal to dry cheeks

CLEANSER: Philosophy Purity and Origins Never A Dull Moment

TONER: rotate between Oil of Olay and aspirin toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): day-Origins Balanced Diet night-Philosophy Hope In A Jar

EYE CREAM: I rotate 3: Almay kinetin firming &amp; brightening, BB Hydrating eye creme, and Lancome Aqua Fusion

EXFOLIATOR: Origins Never A Dull Moment, Neutrogena Advanced Solutions, Philosophy Micro-Delivery

ACNE TREATMENT: sometimes I use Clean &amp; Clear Benzoyl Peroxide and QHMJ to spot treat

MASK: QHMJ


----------



## erica_1020 (Jul 2, 2005)

* SKIN TYPE - combo, dry in most areas but T zone gets oily during daytime heat but when I use products to get rid of that I get dry flaky skin




*

CLEANSER: Mary Kay Timewise 3 in 1 or Olay Daily facials

TONER: Clinique mild or number 2

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Mary Kay Timewise is the best for my crazy skin because it needs good hydration without oily feel this is good in day under makeup and at night

EYE CREAM-Don't use

FACIAL WASH:same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Queen Helen Mint Julep scrub

ACNE TREATMENT



on't use

MASK:Queen Helen Mint Julep Mask sparingly

And no I am not a MK rep I actually tried to use other stuff even for foundation but most brands have spf which I think aggravate my skin so I keep coming back to what works


----------



## desertvixen (Jul 4, 2005)

Skintype: slightly dry dehyrated, sensitive

Cleanser: DHC Cleansing Oil/Babor Phytoreactive and Dr. H Cleansing Cream

Toner: Dr. H

Moisturizer: La Prairie - have several and I alternate

Eye Cream: LP Cellular and LP Caviar Extrait

Facial Wash: Dr. H Cleansing Milk for AM

Exfoliator: Derma E Microdermabrasion Scrub

Acne Treatment: for rare breakouts - Nelsons Acne Gel

Mask: LP; Dr. H; Origins - like to use lots


----------



## jennyb (Jul 12, 2005)

Where do you get Paula's choice products, and what is your favorite cleanser from this brand?

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* Hi all, This is my first post. I had problem skin for years and still breakout with the use of a lot of products but what FIXED my skin was Paula's Choice. I use the gentle soap cleanser, the salicylic lotion in the lowest amount and then the 2.5% blemish fighting solution every night. Then in the morning I use cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. But I also have probelms depending on which foundation I use.....it seems I breakout to a lot of foundations with sunscreen, the best one I have found that doesn't irritate my skin is NARS oil free. THIS ROUTINE SERIOUSLY FIXED MY SKIN ALONG WITH CHANGING FOUNDATIONS!!! I had been going to a dermatologist that had only made my skin worse!!
If you need more specific names of the face products to find them let me know.......they are not in front of me at the moment.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 12, 2005)

i'm new so i'm trying to figure this thing out. if anyone has tried paula's choice or mario badescu's products please let me know what you think of them. Also i have tried the ACV and i love it so far! hopefully it continues to be a great thing for my face!


----------



## SusieQ (Jul 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* i'm new so i'm trying to figure this thing out. if anyone has tried paula's choice or mario badescu's products please let me know what you think of them. Also i have tried the ACV and i love it so far! hopefully it continues to be a great thing for my face! I would try the Paula's Choice products before the Mario B. product line. Simply because she knows cosmetic and skin care formulations at the level of how they'll work for skin. Over the years I've used all of the cleansers, the 1% BHA, 2% BHA and blemish fighting solution(a really great combination to heal up breakouts)!! the antioxidant serum, a couple moisturizers and most of the sunscreens. Everything is just A-1. You can read up on everything at www.cosmeticscop.com.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 13, 2005)

Thankyou for your advice!!! So the only place to get Paula's Choice is online, right???

Originally Posted by *SusieQ* I would try the Paula's Choice products before the Mario B. product line. Simply because she knows cosmetic and skin care formulations at the level of how they'll work for skin. Over the years I've used all of the cleansers, the 1% BHA, 2% BHA and blemish fighting solution(a really great combination to heal up breakouts)!! the antioxidant serum, a couple moisturizers and most of the sunscreens. Everything is just A-1. You can read up on everything at www.cosmeticscop.com.


----------



## SusieQ (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Thankyou for your advice!!! So the only place to get Paula's Choice is online, right??? Thats right jennyb! You can also phone; I believe theres a toll free number. Actually its quicker if you DO place an order over the phone. You may also ask for samples of the skin care and cosmetics before placing a larger order. The samples are very generous. In fact the customer service encourages you to do so.


----------



## Sophia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Skin Type: combo to oily, ,sensitive*

Cleanser: Avene Cleanance Gel nettoyant sans savon

Toner: I don't use one! Too much alcohol!!

Moisturizer: Biotherm's Aquasource Non Stop for combo/oily skins

Eye Cream: I don't use one.

Exfoliator: Avene gentle exfoliating scrub for sensitive skins

Mask: Aromatherapy Apivita deep cleansing face mask with green argile for oily skins ( Greek brand)




For those who was acne prone problem I definetely reccomend Avene cleanance gel nettoyant as a cleanser. I had acne since I was 6 years old, can you imagine?? I went to dermadologists and they said that I can do nothing for my acne problem and it will disapper at the age of 25!!!!Since I was 11 or 12, I can remember,I had a major problem with acne.Then a pharmacist suggest me to use this cleanser. One year later I didn't have any acne problem!!This cleanser dissapear everything!! Now I'm 21 and since then I use it every day twice and I have no problem with acne!! Also is perfect for my oily skin!!


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jul 13, 2005)

*Skin Type: combination/dry, sometimes oily! go figure LOL*

*Cleanser: Dr Denese Dermaclean*

*Toner: Dr Denese Firming Facial Pads*

*Serum: Paula's Choice - Super Antioxidant Concentrate (nightly)*

*Moisturiser: Paula's Choice Non Greasy Moisturiser*

*Eye Cream: Same a above*

*Exfoliator: EpidermX Microdermabrasion*

*Mask: Don't usually use one.*

*I also use an at home chemical peel 12% once a month...really nice! I get it from Makeup Artist's Choice.com*


----------



## jennyb (Jul 13, 2005)

*Skin Type: combo *

cleanser: Skin Milk Foaming Face Wash (actually works well, has anyone used this?), St. Ives Apricot Shower Cleanser/Mask

Toner: Apple cider vinegar

Moisturizer: Philosophy's hope in a jar, Clean and Clear Morning Glow Moisturizer

Eye Cream: Benefit Eye Con

Exfoliator: Philosophy's exfoliator (forgot the name), St. Ives Apricot scrub,

Mask: Pure Simplicity purifying mask in Pumpkin,

St. Ives Apricot Shower Cleanser/Mask


----------



## jennyb (Jul 14, 2005)

*what is the name of the Paula's choice cleanser you use??? Did you ever try the stronger blemish fightin solution????*

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* Hi all, This is my first post. I had problem skin for years and still breakout with the use of a lot of products but what FIXED my skin was Paula's Choice. I use the gentle soap cleanser, the salicylic lotion in the lowest amount and then the 2.5% blemish fighting solution every night. Then in the morning I use cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. But I also have probelms depending on which foundation I use.....it seems I breakout to a lot of foundations with sunscreen, the best one I have found that doesn't irritate my skin is NARS oil free. THIS ROUTINE SERIOUSLY FIXED MY SKIN ALONG WITH CHANGING FOUNDATIONS!!! I had been going to a dermatologist that had only made my skin worse!!
If you need more specific names of the face products to find them let me know.......they are not in front of me at the moment.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 14, 2005)

*Thanks susie Q for all your help. so nice.*

Originally Posted by *SusieQ* Thats right jennyb! You can also phone; I believe theres a toll free number. Actually its quicker if you DO place an order over the phone. You may also ask for samples of the skin care and cosmetics before placing a larger order. The samples are very generous. In fact the customer service encourages you to do so.


----------



## SusieQ (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *what is the name of the Paula's choice cleanser you use??? Did you ever try the stronger blemish fightin solution????* Hi Jennyb. I started to answer you early this morning and than I hit some key by mistake and it all disappeared..grrrrrr. Anyways, I've only used the 2.5% benzoyl peroxide blemish fighting solution; I think the 5% would be too irritating to my skin. And besides Paula always says to start off with the the most gentle product first and if that works STAY WITH IT. Her products are really fantastic and hope you get a chance to try some.


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 18, 2005)

are you using a sun screen?


----------



## oxxoxx (Jul 20, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):

combo to oily with dry patches, acne prone

CLEANSER: Lumene Cleansing Moisture Dream

TONER: ABC toner with tea-tree oil

MOISTURISER: day - Avalon Vitamin C moisturiser

EYE CREAM: don't use one yet

FACIAL WASH: see above

EXFOLIATOR: Coffee grounds, mixed with honey

ACNE TREATMENT: Differin gel (and it seems to be the only one that is really helping)

MASK: Garnier's tester-sized masks


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*How do you prepare the exfoliater coffee/honey??? This doesn't aggravate the skin??*

Originally Posted by *oxxoxx* SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):
combo to oily with dry patches, acne prone

CLEANSER: Lumene Cleansing Moisture Dream

TONER: ABC toner with tea-tree oil

MOISTURISER: day - Avalon Vitamin C moisturiser

EYE CREAM: don't use one yet

FACIAL WASH: see above

EXFOLIATOR: Coffee grounds, mixed with honey

ACNE TREATMENT: Differin gel (and it seems to be the only one that is really helping)

MASK: Garnier's tester-sized masks


----------



## oxxoxx (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *How do you prepare the exfoliater coffee/honey??? This doesn't aggravate the skin??* You take coffee grounds from your morning coffee and mix it up with honey to form a mass. Coffee tones + exfoliates the skin, while honey nourishes it.





PS: Hello Natalia, thanks a lot! I'm going to Poland in the beginning of August, there's some music festival in Plock we plan to attend


----------



## oxxoxx (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *UraniumN* OMG the coffee craze



Another way to prepare it is to take the gounds and mix them with one tablespoon cinnamon and shower gel



It works wonders and is super cheap but beware - the coffeine is absorbed through the skin and it has the same effect as drinking coffe (two double espressos



)

OxxOxx



Super! Are you going to watch or are you participating too?





Natalia

Well, I'm just going to enjoy music, but my BF is one among the 4 guys from Nafta VJ-team, he'll do the visuals for the festival


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 26, 2005)

* SKIN TYPE: *combo, more like normal but likes to shine a lot so I use clean and clear absoribng sheets all the time





* CLEANSER:* I dont think I use one





* TONER: *pink hydrafresh - alcohol free

* MOISTURISER (day and/or night):* morning: vichy ecran visage spf 60, when I dont go out a lot estee lauder daywear plus spf 15

night: shiseido the skincare - night essential mosituriser light

* EYE CREAM* la prarie cellular eye countour cream- almost done. next in line: my favorite estee lauder advanced night recovery complex





for daytime I use estee lauder daywear plus spf 15 for eyes





* FACIAL WASH* aura science phase two gel

* EXFOLIATOR:* apricot scrub by st yves but i want to try this new one by origins







ACNE TREATMENT: I don't have acne problems.

* MASK:* eris lirene moisturising mask from poland


----------



## Sold-ON-Gerda (Jul 26, 2005)

Maybe a mod would like to make this sticky if there are enough replies/interest

I'd be interested to read the favourites of others, so answer these Q's if you like:

SKIN TYPE I have combination/problem skin so I've searched for years to find the right products that keep oil free and also protect my skin...and finally I found gerda spillmann skin care (hence my screen name!)

CLEANSER: (All of my products are Gerda Spillman...(GS))

I use the peau de fleurs cleansing milk

TONER: I actually don't use a toner!

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): depending on where I'm traveling...if I'm some where humid then I use (GS) plantoserimin lotion at night and planto...tages cream during the day to keep the oil down...

EYE CREAM: I LOVE GS EYE REGION CREAM...IT IS SO SOOTHING! IT'S GREAT!

FACIAL WASH: peau de fleurs

EXFOLIATOR: If I need to exfoliate then i use the peau de fleurs bar it has oat meal in it so its natural, and its not too abrasive like some exfoliator.

ACNE TREATMENT



lanto...lotion and tages cream

MASK



f course...Gerda spillman cream mask...I wear it every day...I think it's recommended at night but I wear it during the day under my foundation...I've used it on a type of arm acne and it works good.


----------



## gamaki (Jul 26, 2005)

SKIN=Combo (unless I aggravate it then it can become sensative)

CLEANSER=Cetaphil

MOISTURIZER= it's an all natural moistrizer with chamomile, lavender, tea tree, rose extract, shea butter and olive oil. It's from an aromatherapy company called SAJE. I am not sure if it's available outside of Canada?

Toner= from the same place as I get my moisturizer-it has only 100% organic all natural ingredients.

EYECREAM=currently looking for a good one!-preferably a mild, all natural one.

EXFOLIATOR and MASK=MAC scrub mask. You get both accomplished at once with this!

FYI- Incase anyone is interested in all natural skin care: here's the link to the Aromatherapy company called SAJE where I get my skin care: www.saje.ca the skincare line I use is called Acne zap. Although I don't have acne, this stuff is my HG skin care. I have just found that the less harsh my skin care, the better my skin is.


----------



## Blondtgr (Jul 27, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combination Acne-prone

CLEANSER: Haven't found one yet...hoping it will be Biotherm Acnopur. So far only regular Clearasil does anything out of all of the drugstore cleansers.

TONER: The discontinued Noxema toner!!! it was SO good.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Dermatologist recommended Purpose during the day(w/spf 15), Clean &amp; Clear Dual Action Mosturizer for night(not using as much anymore though)

EYE CREAM: None...I haven't started looking yet. I'm only 19, so...yeah.

FACIAL WASH: None really

EXFOLIATOR: None! Ugh. Everything is too harsh for me

ACNE TREATMENT: Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne clearing gel

MASK: Peter Thomas Roth Therapeutic sulfur masque- SO GOOD. &lt;!-- / message --&gt;


----------



## coconut_cutie (Aug 4, 2005)

*Skin type :* Every type!! Can get really oily if i don't eat well but also dries out at the same time, spot prone and sensitive

*Cleanser :* The body shop chamomile make up remover

*Toner :* Lush Tea tree water toner

*Moisturiser :* Day - Piz Buin radiance spf30 cream, night - Lush Celestial

*Eye Cream :* None as yet (bad, i know), but looking at Lush enchanted eye cream and clinique's.

*Facial Wash :* Lush Fresh Farmacy

*Exfoliator :* No products, just a gentle scrub with a facial loofah

*Acne treatment :* The Body Shop Tea tree oil blemish stick

*Mask :* The Body Shop tea tree oil mask


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 5, 2005)

*SKIN TYPE: combo/ T-zone oily*

*CLEANSER: SPECIAL CLEANSING GEL*

*TONER: AUBREY ORGANICS SPARKLING MINERAL WATER HERBAL COMPLEXION SPRAY*

*MOISTURISER: (day and/or night):*

*EYE CREAM:*

*EXFOLIATOR: SKIN PREP SCRUB*

*ACNE TREATMENT:*

*MASK:* *PUMPKIN A NATURAL DIFFERENCE*


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 5, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combination

CLEANSER: Olay Daily Facials

TONER: None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Olay and Shiseido's Proudia moisturizing premakeup cream

EYE CREAM: not eye specifc, see above

FACIAL WASH: what's the difference in cleanser and facial wash? Olay I guess.

EXFOLIATOR: Phisoderm Self Heating

ACNE TREATMENT: No major problems so I just use an on the spot blemish treament. Clean &amp; Clear.

MASK: None really

I love Mary Kay's Timewise 3-n-1 cleanser as an all in one + moisturizer. I plan on getting some more shortly.

Looks like I still have alot of work to do.

Melissa


----------



## SandyMc (Aug 7, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combination

CLEANSER: St. Ives Radiance Cleanser

MOISTURIZER: Neutrogena Anti Wrinkle Intensive Serum

EYE CREAM: Don't Use One

FACIAL WASH: What's the difference between this and cleanser?

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot

ACNE TREATMENT: Neutrogena On the Spot Treatment

MASK: Don't really use one.

Sandy

Hey guys I'm new here. Excited to find a new skin care board.


----------



## PRITI (Aug 12, 2005)

> Heres mine then:
> SKIN TYPE (Normal' date=' dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Combo, oily, acne prone, sensitive.
> 
> CLEANSER: I had taken a treatment so she has given me a toner cum cleanser which is doing me good do not know what brand she says it is her product.
> ...


----------



## PRITI (Aug 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Priti* Heres mine then:
> SKIN TYPE (Normal' date=' dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Combo, oily, acne prone, sensitive.
> 
> CLEANSER: I had taken a treatment so she has given me a toner cum cleanser which is doing me good do not know what brand she says it is her product.
> ...


----------



## PRITI (Aug 12, 2005)

> Can Anybody Adv Me What Type Of Water Based Cream (product/brand Name) Can I Use When I Have A Pimple Prone Sensitive Skin. To Top Up The Toner. Or Any Fairness Cream And If I Use A Sunblock Which Brand / Spf? Will It Look Greasy As I Have A Greasy Skin.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 23, 2005)

*SKIN TYPE: Combo*

MAKEUP REMOVER: DHC Eye Make-up remover

*CLEANSER: DHC Deep Cleansing Oil*

TONER: DHC Skin Softener, DDF 10% Glycolic Tonic, and ACV

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): DHC Acerola Gel

EYE CREAM: Benefit Eyecon

FACIAL WASH: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Paula's Choice 1% bha lotion

(I didn't do this on purpose, but I ended up changing my whole skincare routine. And (fingers crossed) I absolutely love all these products and strongly recommend them!!!)

&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt; ________________________


----------



## luckystar131 (Aug 28, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : combo/mostly dry

CLEANSER: Mary Kay Time Wise 3 in 1

TONER: none

MOISTURISER day and/or night): Mary Kay Time Wise age fighting moisturizer with spf 15

EYE CREAM: don't currently use one

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot Scrub mixed in with the MK 3 in 1 cleanser when skin gets flaky

ACNE TREATMENT: persagel 10 when needed

MASK: asprin mask once every week or so


----------



## afternoonchai (Aug 28, 2005)

Skin type: a bit dehydrated and pimple-prone

cleanser: LÂ´oreal Happyderm Mousse, dying to try REN and Korres products

toner:none

moisturiser: The Body Shop Vitamin E Lotion SPF15, usually none at night

eyes cream: Origins A Perfect World for eyes (tester)

exfoliator: Nivea Gentle Face Scrub

acne treatment: none

mask: none, Nivea masks occasionally

Hi everyone! IÂ´m new here, glad to have found this forum!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 28, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : combo - dry around the eyes

CLEANSER: DHC Deep Cleansing Oil

TONER: DHC Mild Lotion

MOISTURISER day and/or night): DHC Olive Leaf Milk and DHC Olive Leaf Cream

EYE CREAM: Lancome Resolution Eye

EXFOLIATOR: Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion in a Jar (twice a week)

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: None

I LOVE DHC!!!


----------



## jennyb (Aug 31, 2005)

I love dhc too!!! I found them less than a month ago and I'm obsessed!!!!


----------



## glamslam (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah I like DHC too



I figured, after they sent me the 4th catalog with all the samples stuffed in it, I really should order something! I'm so glad I did. It's a great line.


----------



## jennyb (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, I have a problem though. I ordered the deep cleansing oil, then the day I recieved the stuff I decided I wanted more, so I placed another order, basically this happend three separate times!!! I made 4 separate orders, because I'm a cheap a#$ (or at least try to be) (I try to buy only one item, at max 2, and then later on I end up giving in), and I end up spending a lot more on shipping and handling!!! I swear!!! Oh well, at least I love all the stuff. And I received a $10 certificate, so now I'm excited but scared, because I don't want the cycle to continue.



Oh, and by the way, what do you like from dhc???


----------



## glamslam (Aug 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* Yeah, I have a problem though. I ordered the deep cleansing oil, then the day I recieved the stuff I decided I wanted more, so I placed another order, basically this happend three separate times!!! I made 4 separate orders, because I'm a cheap a#$ (or at least try to be) (I try to buy only one item, at max 2, and then later on I end up giving in), and I end up spending a lot more on shipping and handling!!! I swear!!! Oh well, at least I love all the stuff. And I received a $10 certificate, so now I'm excited but scared, because I don't want the cycle to continue.



Oh, and by the way, what do you like from dhc???



LOL! Too funny!I must have my Deep Cleansing Oil, if I ever somehow get caught running out, I'll die. I also enjoy the Pure Soap right now, since my skin can be oily in the summer months.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 31, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (combo/acne prone/sensitive):

CLEANSER: yonka lait nettoyant

TONER: none...but do like dermalogica's multiactive toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): active moist or skin smoothing cream by dermalogica

EYE CREAM: kinerase intensive eye treatment

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser...sometimes johnson and johnson purpose cleanser when i have a breakout

EXFOLIATOR: dermalogica microfoliant every morning (actually meant to use daily, and is FANTASTIC!), glycolic peels at home once every other week.

ACNE TREATMENT: retin a micro at .04%...recommend for those that get a lot of peeling with retin a usually and still want to exfoliate, but want to take care of acne.

MASK: don't really use one since i do glycolic peels. i like carita, yonka, and dermalogica masks though.

SUNSCREEN: Skinceuticals Sport UV Defense SPF 45 or DDF Matte Finish Photo-Age Protection SPF 30.

(I second the other poster's comments about the greatness of the Dermalogica line!)&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 1, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Dry and Acne Prone

CLEANSER:MD Formualtions 12% Glycolic Cleanser

TONER:None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):Alpha Lipoic Acid Day Cream

EYE CREAM:Benefit Re-Eyedrate

FACIAL WASH:Same as above

EXFOLIATOR:A washcloth

ACNE TREATMENT:MD Formualtions Clearing Complex

MASK:Queen Helene Mint Julep&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 1, 2005)

I know i am little late, but i am still fairly new. here is my skincare regimen:

SKIN TYPE: COMBINATION(OILY T-ZONE, DRY CHEEKS, FOREHEAD &amp; CHIN)

CLEANSER: MARY KAY TIMEWISE 3-IN-1

TONER: NONE(SEA BREEZE??)

MOISTURIZER: NEUTROGENA VISIBLY EVEN

EYE CREAM: EYE DREAM NIGHT

FACIAL WASH: SAME AS CLEANSER

EXFOLIATOR: MARY KAY, DR. BRANDT MICRODERMABRASION

ACNE TREATMENT: FINACEA (PRESCRIPTION)

MASK: MURAD SULFUR


----------



## greeneyedangel (Sep 4, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Combination skin.

CLEANSER: Spectro Gel

TONER: DDF Glycolic Tonic 10% -- awesome stuff! Your face just feels so clean and fresh afterward

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): DAY: Ponds Dry Skin Cream (looking for a new one as this one is too heavy for me) or Aveeno Clear Complextion Daily Moisturizer-- so light and airy. Smells nice too! NIGHT: ESTEE LAUDER Future Perfect Creme

EYE CREAM: ESTEE LAUDER Idealist Refinishing Eye Syrum

FACIAL WASH: Ivory Soap &amp; Spectro Gel

EXFOLIATOR: St.Ives Apricot Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Spectro Gel Face Wash

MASK: Don't use.&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;


----------



## KittyM (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello!!

I am changing skinproducts all the time, because I haven`t found any that has helped me dramatically!I got some acne problems after I had my daughter, I guess it`s hormonal, but it is sooo annoying because I have never had acne before.Well...this is what I use right now:

SKINTYPE: Combo/sensitive

CLEANSE:Obagi Nu derm Foam cleanser (Well...I`m not that impressed yet.It dries out the skin around my nose, but is ok for my forhead and chin.My skin might be a bit too sensitive for this one.I was just so egar to try anything.It`t for those with very oily skin i guess)

TONER:Obagi Nu derm (I don`t use it in my nose anymore, but it`s quit good on my acne ares)

SERUM:Este Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher(because I am an Idealist.He he..)

and at night, Proto Col Silk firming serum

MOISTURISER:Obagi C-exfoliating day lotion(This one I am satisfied with (The only one it seams.LOL)

SUNSCREEN:Obagi Sunguard spf 30

EYE CREAM:I am CONSTANTLY looking for new and better eye creams.It`s a obsession!!(I am 31 with some slightly visible crowfeets)

Right now I use Freeze 24/7 with La Mer eye balm on top.(I know, I`m desperate!!)

Exfoliator:Well I just one from the health shop a while ago.It was ok.I might have to buy some more.I know it is important to remove dead skin regularly.

MASK:I use a Green Clay Mask from my local health shop.I try do do it once a week, but I forget a lot.I also use The Body Shop`s Honey &amp; Oat.I love the smell!!!Mmmmmmmm

Well...I just have to add that I have bought Dermalogica Active moist. and The Microfoliant.You see..I`m constantly on the search!And now I`m going to check out the DHC line you are talking about!I WANT FLAWLESS SKIN!!!!!

KRISTINA


----------



## KittyM (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh man I was laughing out loud when I read through my message.Of course I don`t use anything IN my nose(TONER)I saw some other faults too.You can just have in mind that I am from Norway and have bad English!LOL

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Hello!!
I am changing skinproducts all the time, because I haven`t found any that has helped me dramatically!I got some acne problems after I had my daughter, I guess it`s hormonal, but it is sooo annoying because I have never had acne before.Well...this is what I use right now:

SKINTYPE: Combo/sensitive

CLEANSE:Obagi Nu derm Foam cleanser (Well...I`m not that impressed yet.It dries out the skin around my nose, but is ok for my forhead and chin.My skin might be a bit too sensitive for this one.I was just so egar to try anything.It`t for those with very oily skin i guess)

TONER:Obagi Nu derm (I don`t use it in my nose anymore, but it`s quit good on my acne ares)

SERUM:Este Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher(because I am an Idealist.He he..)

and at night, Proto Col Silk firming serum

MOISTURISER:Obagi C-exfoliating day lotion(This one I am satisfied with (The only one it seams.LOL)

SUNSCREEN:Obagi Sunguard spf 30

EYE CREAM:I am CONSTANTLY looking for new and better eye creams.It`s a obsession!!(I am 31 with some slightly visible crowfeets)

Right now I use Freeze 24/7 with La Mer eye balm on top.(I know, I`m desperate!!)

Exfoliator:Well I just one from the health shop a while ago.It was ok.I might have to buy some more.I know it is important to remove dead skin regularly.

MASK:I use a Green Clay Mask from my local health shop.I try do do it once a week, but I forget a lot.I also use The Body Shop`s Honey &amp; Oat.I love the smell!!!Mmmmmmmm

Well...I just have to add that I have bought Dermalogica Active moist. and The Microfoliant.You see..I`m constantly on the search!And now I`m going to check out the DHC line you are talking about!I WANT FLAWLESS SKIN!!!!!

KRISTINA


----------



## lilla (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome to MuT Kristina





Originally Posted by *KittyM* Oh man I was laughing out loud when I read through my message.Of course I don`t use anything IN my nose(TONER)I saw some other faults too.You can just think that I am from Norway and have bad English!LOL


----------



## horse_luver (Sep 18, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo and acne prone

CLEANSER: dove in morning, phisoderm at night

TONER: witch hazel in morning, phisoderm at night

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): not sure what brand, but its oil-free and pimple treating

EYE CREAM: none yet

FACIAL WASH: same as above

EXFOLIATOR: St.Ives apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: my moisturizer

MASK: phisoderm, and any samples i get


----------



## jennyb (Sep 18, 2005)

What foundation do you use???

Originally Posted by *DallasGirl* Hi all, This is my first post. I had problem skin for years and still breakout with the use of a lot of products but what FIXED my skin was Paula's Choice. I use the gentle soap cleanser, the salicylic lotion in the lowest amount and then the 2.5% blemish fighting solution every night. Then in the morning I use cetaphil moisturizer with spf 15. But I also have probelms depending on which foundation I use.....it seems I breakout to a lot of foundations with sunscreen, the best one I have found that doesn't irritate my skin is NARS oil free. THIS ROUTINE SERIOUSLY FIXED MY SKIN ALONG WITH CHANGING FOUNDATIONS!!! I had been going to a dermatologist that had only made my skin worse!!
If you need more specific names of the face products to find them let me know.......they are not in front of me at the moment.


----------



## alyt6 (Sep 22, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/Oily

CLEANSER: Purpose (J &amp; J) Derm. reccomended it.

TONER: None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Purpose

EYE CREAM: Ponds

FACIAL WASH: (above)

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot scrub, but only at night after I cleanse my face

ACNE TREATMENT: clean &amp; clear persagel

MASK: Oil of Olay clay mask (blue) or ?Bordgesea? (I don't know how to spell the last product)


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 22, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive)



ily

CLEANSER:none

TONER:none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):none

EYE CREAM:none

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR:mac microfine refinisher

ACNE TREATMENT:none

MASK:none


----------



## bocagirl (Sep 24, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dehydrated):

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: Earth Science

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): La Mer

EYE CREAM:none

FACIAL WASH:Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR:La Mer

ACNE TREATMENT:BP Gel when needed

MASK:Queen Helene Mint Julep


----------



## amarock (Sep 25, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo and dehydrated

CLEANSER: Pond's Cold Cream (to remove eye makeup)

TONER: Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar (night)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Hawaiian Tropic Faces Sunscreen SPF 30 (day during the summer), Oil of Olay Complete (day during the winter) _[might be changing to a different daytime moisturiser this coming winter, not sure yet which one is good to try, I found Oil of Olay to be not moisturising enough]_, Cetaphil moisturizing lotion (night)

EYE CREAM: Clinique All About Eyes _[nearly finished and will be getting the MAC Fast Response Eye Cream next]_

FACIAL WASH: SpectroGel (morning), Johnson's Head-to-toe baby wash (night)

EXFOLIATOR: The Aspirin masque doubles as a scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Queen Helene Mint Julep masque or Milk of Magnesia as spot treatment

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julep masque or Aspirin masque


----------



## phoenix461 (Sep 25, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/oily, blackhead/acne prone - extremely sensitive

All products unless otherwise specified are by Christine Chin

CLEANSER: Panthenol Cleanser (am &amp; pm) and Ultra Gentle Cleansing Lotion before for mu removal in pm

TONER: Bio Flavonoid Toner (am &amp; pm)

SERUMS: (1) Advanced Firming Complex (am &amp; pm); (2) Advanced Refinishing Serum (am) or Retinol Resurfacing Complex (pm)

MOISTURISER: Triple C&amp;E Complex (am) / Moisture Perfecting Creme (pm)

EYE CREAM: Shu Principe Eye Zone Complex (am &amp; pm)

EXFOLIATOR: Dr. Brandt's Microdermabrasion / The Ultimate Scrub (every other day)

ACNE TREATMENT: Mario Badescu Drying Lotion

MASK: VitaPlus Masque (every other day after exfoliation) and Lucrece Pumpkin Enzyme Mask once a week


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

beauty without cruelty green tea eye gel- i actually use it on my lids only- it lasts a while and unlike most eye gels u get a whole 1oz for like 11$.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 28, 2005)

My current skin care regimen is as follows: (normal skin, t-zone in summer, some breakout)

cleanser- Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser in AM, Prescriptives cleanser for normal skin in PM

toner- I do use one.

moisturizer- Prescriptives all you need (normal skin) in AM/PM, sometimes in PM, I use Serious Skin Care's 2 Vitamin A cream

exfoliator- Clinique's exfoliating scrub

eye cream- I do not buy a separate cream. I use samples from GWP (usually Clinique)

I am sure at some point I will be switching my skin care regimen. It seems like my skin gets used to something and then the products become ineffective. I have been using the Prescriptives for 3 weeks now. So far, so good. My skin has cleared up a great deal.


----------



## Leony (Sep 29, 2005)

This is my current skin regimen, there will be an update on winter.

SKIN TYPE: Normal, Combo, Oily, Acne prone)

CLEANSER: Ettusais Oil-Free gel cleanser.

TONER: ACV diluted with water.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Esteelauder DayWear Plus Antioxidant SPF15/d Program white essence.

EYE CREAM: Shiseido Elixir/ROC

FACIAL WASH:Ettusais oil-free facial soap.

EXFOLIATOR:Mario Badescu Glycolic foaming cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT:Acne Barrier Tea Tree oil Treatment Spot when needed.

MASK: Don't use any.


----------



## sugarbabe (Oct 2, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combination

CLEANSER: Avene gel cleanser

TONER: Clarins lotion tonique with Iris

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clinique Superdefense spf25, Dramatically different moisturizing gel

EYE CREAM Collistar toning gel-cream

FACIAL WASH: Avene Gel cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Chanel Precision Gommage eclat express

ACNE TREATMENT: /

MASK: Chanel Precision Masque purete


----------



## seshiru (Oct 7, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combo-oily,acne prone and sensitive

CLEANSER: none??

TONER: Heinz Apple Cider Vinegar

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Amira Magic cream and Oseur cream,

EYE CREAM Day: Vitamin E capsule

FACIAL WASH: Kojic soap and calamansi (lemon)

EXFOLIATOR: Aspirin, St. Ives, Extraderm

ACNE TREATMENT: PanOxyl Benzoyl Peroxide

MASK: homemade milk,honey, egg, calamansi (lemon), aspirin, oatmeal apple, grapes, papaya, tomato


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 8, 2005)

Skin Type: Combination (Normal/Dry)

Cleanser: Px Super Line Corrector Smoothing Cleanser

Toner: Chanel Energizing Radiance Lotion

Moisturizer: Px All You Need with SPF 15 (Day); Chanel Age Delay Nuit

Eye Cream: Chanel Precision Age Delay Eye

Exfoliator: Chanel Gommage Eclat Express

Mask: Chanel Masque Force Hydratante


----------



## princess220 (Oct 23, 2005)

SKIN TYPE : Oily/combo

CLEANSER: Queen Helene Cucumber cleanser

TONER:Estee Lauder Sparkling Clean toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day: Estee Lauder Idealist+Estee Lauder Sheer tinted mousturizer. Looking for night cream

EYE CREAM: Estee Lauder white lite brightening eye cream

FACIAL WASH:Looking for a good one. Currently using New Noxema foaming face wash for oily-combo skin.

EXFOLIATOR:Aveeno skin brightening scrub , St. Ives apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: (none at the moment)

MASK:Queen Helene Min JUlep Mask


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* the one thing that wasn't on the list was lip balm. i'm using a product called sue's amazing lip stuff. it contains hemp seed oil, avocado oil, beeswax and peppermint oil. a good lip balm is a must for me. i don't wear lip pencil, lipstick or even gloss without it.







I have chronically chapped lips and am CONSTANTLY putting on lip balms and looking for good ones. I would love to try sue's amazing lip stuff. Where can I find it???



Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *helethea* SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo-oily, sensitive
CLEANSER: Morning: Shiseldo Skincare Gentle Cleansing Foam. on a on-off basis: Fancl cleansing oil, shu uemura cleansing oil

TONER: none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): clarins multi active essence

EYE CREAM Day: clarins multi active essence, nivea Q10 eye cream and trilogy organic rose hip oil

FACIAL WASH: same as cleansers

EXFOLIATOR: baking soda

ACNE TREATMENT: Tropical Acne Cream

MASK: on-off basis - homemake milk &amp; honey, homemake ginseng &amp; egg white, clarins aromatic plant mask with lotus oil...

ps...how does one homemake vic c serum?




I was wondering that too? How do you make a Vit C serum at home??? Would love to know if you find out and how it works. Please post your findings so we can all try!




I will be anxiously waiting to hear! Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ndha* * SKIN TYPE: *combination/oily, acne prone, sensitive* *

* CLEANSER: *

Biotherm Biopur, Lancome Pure Focus
* TONER:*

Lancome Pure Focus, Estee Lauder Sparkling Clean* *

* MOISTURISER (day and/or night): *

Estee Lauder Day wear plus, Lancome Pure Focus, Vichy nomarderm. What is the difference between day and night moisturizer ? * *

* EYE CREAM: *

Estee Lauder Hydra Complete Multi-Level Moisture Eye Gel Creme* *

* FACIAL WASH:*

None* *

* EXFOLIATOR: *

Vichy Nomarderm * *

* ACNE TREATMENT: *

Avene Diacneal, Vichy Nomarderm, not satisfied at all, looking for better product. do you have any suggestions ? I have many whiteheads :icon_love* *

* MASK: *

home made mask from yaourt, oat and honey. I have Garnier but it makes my cheeks too dry. I have tried Estee Lauder Idealist Micro-DDeep Thermal Refinisher and Idealist Refinisher (not a mask). They are good but expensive.









I know it may seem confusing with the moisturizer, but all you need to remember is day generally has some sunprotection or is lighter if you use something else with sun protection. Night moisture has no spf and usually is a little more moisture and may have treatment like AHA, Vit C, firming ingredients or whatever. hope that helps! Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Heres mine then:
SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily, acne prone skin with dehydrated patches where I use acne treatments

CLEANSER: Eve Lom

TONER: Rarely use onem have never found one i liked or thought was making a difference!

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): Philosophy Hope In A Jar

EYE CREAM: Almay Brightening &amp; Tightening Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH: I am in search of new mild fac wash!

EXFOLIATOR: Dr Brandts Microdermabraison In A Jar (twice weekly) then Origins Never A Dull Moment the rest of the time.

ACNE TREATMENT: Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel

MASK: Origins Out Of Trouble &amp; Origins Drink Up

Hi Trish, Philosophy makes a great facial wash that is very gentle, leaves your skin soft and smells like lavendar (DIVINE!) called Purity Cleanser. I get acne and have oily and normal skin and can get dry patches because of the acne stuff too and it seems to really balance and soothe my skin and is not greasy and in fact helps your skin stay clear. Also, I notice you use Hope in a Jar, so do I! I also alternate it with Hope in a Bottle which is a lotion that has acne med. in it and still moisturizes like the jar but is better if you break out. You can actually use both, I do, at the same time or each on different parts of the face. Maybe use it during the day and then use the peter roth at night under the hope in a jar. That is what I do with my proactive. I kind of integrate it with my philosophy. definitely give the cleanser a try!



Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Then* Acne prone/combo skin
Cleanser: Perri Skin Care 10% Glycolic Cleanser

Toner: Perri Skin Care 10% Glycolic Toner

Treatments: Homemade Vit C serum and MD Forte 11 Lotion

Moisturizer: Emu Oil

Sunscreen: La Roche Pose anthelios spf 45 or 60

Evening:

Same cleanser and toner

Retin a .1 cream

Hello! A few of us are wondering how you make a homemade Vit C serum??? you've got us all wondering! Do you have a recipe you follow? Would you be willing to share



?? hahaha, Thanks for any help you send our way! Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Heres mine then:
SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily, acne prone skin with dehydrated patches where I use acne treatments

CLEANSER: Eve Lom

TONER: Rarely use onem have never found one i liked or thought was making a difference!

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): Philosophy Hope In A Jar

EYE CREAM: Almay Brightening &amp; Tightening Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH: I am in search of new mild fac wash!

EXFOLIATOR: Dr Brandts Microdermabraison In A Jar (twice weekly) then Origins Never A Dull Moment the rest of the time.

ACNE TREATMENT: Peter Thomas Roth AHA/BHA Acne Clearing Gel

MASK: Origins Out Of Trouble &amp; Origins Drink Up

Hi Trish! I have heard a lot about the eve lom cleanser, but I thought it was for dry skin?? Do they make one for oily or do you just use the same cleanser for all skin types? Thanks for your help! Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* SKIN TYPE : classic combination (normal to dry cheeks, oily t zone.) in the winter i have dry cheeks, forehead and jaw, normal nose.
CLEANSER: anna sui facial bar 1 for combination skin

TONER: orange flower water or proactiv in the summer

MOISTURISER: dove unscented w/ SPF 15.

EYE CREAM : none

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: aspirin mask or paulas choice AHA 8%

ACNE TREATMENT: none. when i have a break out i sometimes dab proactiv toner on the area.

MASK: queen helene mint julep masque (clay based) for in the summer.

Hi! What does the aspirin mask do and how do you make it? I have read that people use aspirin toners and masks and also dab it on zits but I don't know where to find the recipe for it and what it does or how it works. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks, Chermarie


----------



## Ichnusa (Nov 3, 2005)

*SKIN TYPE:* normal and sensitive



*CLEANSER:* Kanebo Sensai Cleasing oil + Milky Soap

*TONER:* Darphin Intral Tonic, Primaflora Hamamelis water

*MOISTURISER (day and/or night):*

morning: Clinique Superdefence spf 25 or when I dont go out Sisley Hydra Flash Formula Intensive

night: Nuxe Creme Nirvanesque or Nuxe Reve de Miel

*EYE CREAM* : Nuxe Nirvanesque eye serum and next in line La Prarie cellular eye countour cream, and if I go out La Prairie Cellular Smart eye Cream spf 15

*FACIAL WASH:* Kanebo Sensai Cleasing gel

*EXFOLIATOR:* Silk peeling powder Kanebo Sensai or Exfoliant Graines et Fleurs Cinq Mondes SPA or Decleor PuretÃ© Exfoliant



ACNE TREATMENT: I don't have acne problems.

*MASK:* Sisley Botanical Facial mask with Linden Blossom and Sisley Radiant Glow Express Mask


----------



## weaver (Nov 4, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: combination: much more dry in the winter

CLEANSER



HC deep cleansing oil I LOVE this stuff!!!!

TONER: don"t use any

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):day; still looking



right now using L'Oreal Wrinkle De-Crease...don't like it much night; after all these years, still like Avon hydrofirming night cream

EYE CREAM: still looking

FACIAL WASH: DHC cleansing foam it leaves my face feeling just right. not over dry and not greasy...CLEAN...just right!

EXFOLIATOR:St. Ives apricot, gentle

ACNE TREATMENT:

MASK: oatmeal, yogurt, and honey

I just ordered NU GLOW gonna give it a try , if anyone is interested I'll let you know how it works


----------



## creoula (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone (1st post)!!

My skincare regime (I have combo skin with a few clogged pores)

AM

CLEANSER: Trisan Antibacterial wash followed with Dermalogica Skin Prep Scrub

MOISTURIZER: Paula's Choice Non-greasy Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: BB Hydrating Eye Cream

PM

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel (my fave)

TONER: 3x week Neostrate 8% Glycolic Toner (prefer PTR Clarifying Tonic but more $$ however thinking of splurging b/c worth it)

MOISTURIZER: PC 2% BHA Lotion (when I don't use the toner) &amp; when I use the toner Kiehls Sodium PCA moisturizer or BB Vitamin Enriched Moisturizer (when I feel dry)

I've been using this for about a year &amp; getting a little bored (works well) but might change it up abit.

Nice meeting you all!!


----------



## lilla (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to mut!

Originally Posted by *creoula* Hi everyone (1st post)!!My skincare regime (I have combo skin with a few clogged pores)

AM

CLEANSER: Trisan Antibacterial wash followed with Dermalogica Skin Prep Scrub

MOISTURIZER: Paula's Choice Non-greasy Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: BB Hydrating Eye Cream

PM

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel (my fave)

TONER: 3x week Neostrate 8% Glycolic Toner (prefer PTR Clarifying Tonic but more $$ however thinking of splurging b/c worth it)

MOISTURIZER: PC 2% BHA Lotion (when I don't use the toner) &amp; when I use the toner Kiehls Sodium PCA moisturizer or BB Vitamin Enriched Moisturizer (when I feel dry)

I've been using this for about a year &amp; getting a little bored (works well) but might change it up abit.

Nice meeting you all!!


----------



## creoula (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Welcome to mut! Thank you!! I've been around just had not posted yet!!!Love the vibe here everyone is so friendly!


----------



## lilla (Nov 9, 2005)

:icon_love Yes, this is the best mu related site I've been to.

Originally Posted by *creoula* Thank you!! I've been around just had not posted yet!!!Love the vibe here everyone is so friendly!


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love Yes, this is the best mu related site I've been to. :icon_love I agree Lilla! Everyone here is SO helpful and friendly. It is so great how they are willing to share their experiences AND their reviews on every product they have tried. It is really helpful to be able to get other's opinion on a product so you will know what to expect and see if you want to give it a try or not. It really is FUN, like having a bunch of sisters or really good roommates!, PLUS they have so much knowledge and are happy to pass it on. I love this site and the people on it so much that I tell my good friends about it. They come back and thank me! They love that they can find out about so many different things! My love and thanks to all the Mut-ters! You girls(and guys) are wonderful!



Thanks, Chermarie


----------



## kaori (Nov 10, 2005)

*I CLEAN MY FACE 3 TIME A DAY WITH CLINIQUE SOAP*

*MY MISTURIZER IS CLINIQUE DIFERENT MOISTURIZER GEL,.*

*Origins A peerfect World with White tea lotion toner*

*i love drink green tea*

*suplement *Omega 3,..calsium and Magnesium,..Collagen,..vit a,c,b2*

*I LIKE BLUBERY WITH YOGURTH



*

*EYES USE IPSA:icon_love*


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 10, 2005)

Kaori - welcome to MUT! I'm Rosie from NYC.

Originally Posted by *kaori* I LOVE,....
I CLEAN MY FACE # TIME A DAY WITH CLINIQUE SOAP






MY MISTURIZER IS CLINIQUE DIFERENT MOISTURIZER GEL,.SUISAI KANEBO

FOR DRINKS I LIKE BLUBERY WITH YOGURTH





EYES USE IPSA&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt;:icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 10, 2005)

SKIN TYPE *combo, sensitive*

CLEANSER:*Cetaphil Bar Soap*

TONER: *Sea Breeze*

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):*Some dermotologist product (I forgot the name, sorry)*

EYE CREAM: *various - Kiehls, Clinique, Neutrogena*

FACIAL WASH:*Cetaphil Bar Soap*

EXFOLIATOR:*St. Ives Apricot Scrub*

ACNE TREATMENT:*none*

MASK: Queen Helene - *the green one (but I only use it as a spot treatment,* *since its very drying on me)*


----------



## parapara (Nov 17, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Oily/Combo

CLEANSER: Shiseido The Pureness Cleasing Foam

TONER: Shiseido The Pureness Balancing Softener

MOISTURISER: Shiseido The Pureness Matifying Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH: None

EXFOLIATOR: Shiseido The Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: fresh Rose Mask.... can't remember the exact name


----------



## lilla (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome to MuT!

Originally Posted by *parapara* SKIN TYPE: Oily/ComboCLEANSER: Shiseido The Pureness Cleasing Foam

TONER: Shiseido The Pureness Balancing Softener

MOISTURISER: Shiseido The Pureness Matifying Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH: None

EXFOLIATOR: Shiseido The Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: fresh Rose Mask.... can't remember the exact name


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 17, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily but good pores, wierd I know

CLEANSER: Ponds Cold Cream

TONER:Stridex Pads

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Olay face lotion w/ SPF 15, and Ponds dry skin cream (what can I say? I love mineral oil)

EYE CREAM: Dont use one

FACIAL WASH: Olay daily facials

EXFOLIATOR: Lush Angels on bare skin

ACNE TREATMENT: Oxy vanishing cream

MASK: Lush Sacred Truth


----------



## starli (Nov 30, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Combo (but sensitive to exfoliators for some reason)

CLEANSER: Origins

TONER:

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Origins

EYE CREAM- Arbonne's Bio Hydra

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR: Origins scrub for sensitive skin

ACNE TREATMENT:

MASK:


----------



## starli (Nov 30, 2005)

hello and thank u Charmaine



I'm going to go post an intro, tryin to find the correct forum to do so!

;o)


----------



## Liz_Dee (Dec 1, 2005)

SKIN TYPE (oily, acne prone, open pores on cheek and nose)

CLEANSER: CELLEX C Betaplex cleanser

TONER: CELLEX C betaplex complexion Mist.

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): I use Neutrogena Essence

EYE CREAM: Still searching ...

FACIAL WASH: CC betaplex cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: St Ives Apricot Scrub.. (My frd said it was too harsh.. and recommend me Peter thomas)

ACNE TREATMENT: Retinol 30 Biomedic

MASK: Cellex C Clear Complexion Mask


----------



## swibby28 (Dec 6, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I have recently discovered Clarins as well. I love it. I was using clinique for so long and I was never satisfied. I guess I* always thought that I wasn't using the correct stuff or that I was just destined to be covered in blackheads forever. But I don't feel that way anymore. I feel free!!! It is very expensive, but I feel like it is a worthwhile investment. BTW, My husband saw your picture next to your post and he complimented your skin.

Sarah


----------



## swibby28 (Dec 6, 2005)

I just read my post and I realize I should clarify!!

I use the one step exfoliating cleanser, the toner for combo skin, the lotus oil, and the brightening day lotion SPF 20. The SA at the counter talked me into attempting to give up my alcohol laden toners and I feel happy that I did. My skin is soft, supple, and not covered in blackheads.

Sarah

And the compliment at the end of my previous post goes to reija.


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 6, 2005)

Skintype: Combo/oily, acne prone

Cleanser: Olay Daily Facials Clarity Daily Scrub

Toner: Witch Hazel w/tea tree (considered irritants but have worked fine for me

Moisturizer: Olay Total Effects anit-age anti-blemish

eye cream: reject facial moisturizers or samples

exfoliant: Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Facial Peel

Acne treatment: Paula's Choice 2% Beta Hydroxy Liquid, Paula's Choice Blemish fighting solution (day) Retin-A Micro night

Other treatments: NV Perricone Vit. C Ester Amine Complex Face Lift

Mask: Aqua Plus Face Mask with cucumber, Skin Food Face Mask with Honey, Eye zone Mask with ginko biloba, all by Apivita


----------



## Denise P (Dec 7, 2005)

SKIN TYPE: Normal to dry

CLEANSER: Arbonne NutriMinC Renewing Gelee Creme

TONER: Arbonne NutriMinC Restoring Mist

MOISTURISER: Arbonne NutriMinC Reality SPF8 (day) and NutrMinC Recover Creme (night)

EYE CREAM: Arbonne NutriMinC Repair Corrective Eye Creme

FACIAL WASH: Arbonne NutriMinC Renewing Gelee Creme

EXFOLIATOR: Arbonne NutriMinC Reveal Facial Scrub (occasionally)

ACNE TREATMENT: None needed

MASK: Arbonne NutriMinC Deep Pore Cleansing Masque (1-2 times weekly)

OTHER: Arbonne NutriMinC Reactivating Facial Serum (daily)

NutriMinC Reversing Gelee, Transforming Lift (daily)


----------



## juliame (Dec 8, 2005)

my favourite skincare is XXX has anyone tried it?if not, what are you waiting for???


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* *SKIN TYPE*: Combination/Oily
*CLEANSER:* I'm now an Extra Virgin Olive Oil user &amp; i'm loving it!

*TONER:* I don't use a toner

*MOISTURISER:* Shiseido Pureness Oil Free Moisturiser (i use it for both day &amp; night)

*EYE CREAM:* I don't use an eye cream

FACIAL WASH: I don't use a facial wash much but when i do its Boots Cucumber Facial Wash

*EXFOLIATOR: *Olive Oil with sea salt or else one by Chanel (can't remember exact name!)

*ACNE TREATMENT:* I don't use one but i'm looking!

*MASK:* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask&lt;!-- / message --&gt;&lt;!-- sig --&gt;

Laura Girl!!!Oh my Gosh! You are crackin' me up!!! I thought I was the only one who knew about the Olive Oil (actually I switched to First Cold Pressed Soy Oil as it suited my skin type and complextion a little better- I still use the Olive Oil on my feet). I used it mixed with my moistuizer. It is economical and gives you a great glow!I also do not use toner. Good Girl. They just dry out your skin and usually upset the P.H. balance(with the possible exception of ACV).

You have great, healthy-looking skin


----------



## weaver (Dec 9, 2005)

Laura and Elizabeth, "oh yeah!" on the olive oil!



only diff. w/ me is that I use DHC brand to cleen my face. LOVE IT!!! rinses right away. spread the word. Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Milah (Dec 19, 2005)

My skin type is combo / sensitive

Cleanser: Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser

Toner: None. If I did, it would have to have glycolic acid and no alcohol. If anyone knows of such a toner, please tell me!

Moisturizer: Ponds Moisturizing Cream. Its heavy but I use it sparingly.

Eyecream: I use my moisturizer around my eyes. Or Mario Badescu Hyaluronic eye creme

Exfoliator: St. Ives Apricot Scrub Medicated

Acne Treatment: Neutrogena acne gel

Mask: Origins Clear Improvement Mask. Its very good.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi everyone...

SKIN TYPE: Oily on the surface but pretty dry in the inner layers (dehydrated maybe). Highly sensitive towards chemical sunscreens. My skin also does not tolerate foaming cleanser well.

CLEANSER: The Body Shop Vitamin E cream cleanser to remove make up at the end of the day and Neutrogena Extra Gentle Cleanser every morning and night.

TONER: Lelan Vital Eau Miracle (use only at night)

MOISTURIZER: Night: Olay Regenerist Serum and Yves Rocher vitaminised gel; Day: A local product that contains titanium dioxide.

EYE CREAM: Don't Use One

EXFOLIATOR: Himalaya Herbal Gentle Apricot Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: T3 pimple gel when necessary

MASK: Yves Rocher Radiance Mask


----------



## adairskee (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, new to the board and first post:

SKIN TYPE: oily- but only slightly oily in cheek area, then T zone is pretty shiny. Sometimes a few small pimples near my menstrual cycle.

CLEANSER: Proactiv Deep Cleansing wash (2% salicylic acid with exfoliating beads in it, does a great job)- this IS NOT the cleanser they give you with the kit. I don't like that one.

TONER: Either the Proactiv toner, or Clinique Clarifying lotion #3

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day- Oil of Olay Total Effects Anti-Aging/Anti Blemish, or the Proactiv moisturizer which containts 2.5% benzoyl peroxide. I usually use the Oil of Olay for Day and the benzoyl peroxide at night, since it's stronger and can zap out any xits I may have while I sleep.

EYE CREAM: This Mary Kay stuff? I forget what it's called.

FACIAL WASH: I really only use the Proactiv Deep Cleansing Wash.

EXFOLIATOR: I switch between Mary Kay Microdermabrasion and Oil of Olay Thermal Skin Polisher.

ACNE TREATMENT: Just the benzoyl peroxide lotion that I sometimes use.

MASK: In the winter I LOVE L'Occitane's Honey Comfort mask, for pimples I use Proactiv's Refining Mask (it does a really good job as a spot treatment, too) and for just plain old oilies I use Freeman's Avocado and Oatmeal Purifying mask. It's green and not as intense as Queen Helene's mint julep which I personally find too intense wit han overwhelming mint fragrance.


----------



## clairey (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm a Dermalogica girl.....

SKIN TYPE: Combination, can be prone to breakouts &amp; dry on cheeks

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Essential Cleansing Solution

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: Dermalogica Skin SMoothing Cream

EYE CREAM: Lancome Primordiale Optimum Yeux

FACIAL WASH: see cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

ACNE TREATMENT: Origins Spot Remover

MASK: Dermalogica Hydrating &amp; Cooling Anti-Bac Masks

OTHER: Dermalogica Full Spectrum Block SPF 15


----------



## screeema (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, I have dry mature skin..

cleanser Cosmedix benefit cleanse

toner mornings only Cosmedix benefit tone

moisturise mornings first TNS then Vitamin C then Cosmedix emulsion, in the evenings I cleanse use Cosmedix lightening serum and then one of 3 exfoliators, Cosmedix refine or defy or Epicuren glycolic

eye cream Cosmedix eye believe

mask Jan Marini factor A followed by Sothys hydrating mask

day Cosmedix serious protect sunscreen


----------



## dalilah (Dec 30, 2005)

Re: Favourite/HG Skincare

I've been lurking around here for a while, but this is my first post... I LOVE skincare just as much as I love my make-up! I'm a die-hard Mario Badescu fan, as it is the ONLY thing that not only has gotten rid of my acne, but also normalized my combo skin. I've strayed a few times, and every time I broke out horribly... so never again will I cross Mario!

SKIN TYPE: Combo, it WAS very acne prone, but thanks to my holy grail, I got rid of all that acne! (all products listed below are...MB of course!)

CLEANSER: Botanical Facial Gel (Summer) Enzyme Cleansing Gel (Winter)

TONER: Special Cleansing Lotion "C" (Summer) Special Cucumber Lotion (Winter)

MOISTURISER: Healing Cream &amp; The Moisture Magnet SPF17

EYE CREAM: Ceramide Eye Gel (day) Hyaluronic Eye Cream (night)

EXFOLIATOR: Kiwi Facial Scrub or Rolling Cream Peel with AHA

ACNE TREATMENT: Drying Cream (my all time fave product!) but also the Drying Lotion (for full whiteheads) and Buffering Lotion (for cystic pimples and helps with scars)

MASK: Drying Mask (used with buffering lotion) and/or Cucumber Tonic Mask

OTHER: Make-Up Remover Gel (non-oily)


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 7, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Normal to dry

CLEANSER: Alverde Wildrose

TONER: Garnier Essentials for dry skin

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clinique Superdefense Normal to dry skin (day) and Alverde Jojoba (night)

EYE CREAM: Alverde

FACIAL WASH: Scheller Mineralwaschgel

EXFOLIATOR: Alverde Aprikose

ACNE TREATMENT: have none

MASK: Garnier or Murnauers


----------



## elljmz (Jan 7, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: dry

CLEANSER: Olive Oil

TONER: ddf 10% glycolic

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Cetaphil moisturizer -day, ROC nightime treatment with Cetaphil on top for night

EYE CREAM: Mario Badescu Hyaluronic eye cream (just started using and loving it)

FACIAL WASH: ponds cleansing cloths if I'm in a hurry

EXFOLIATOR: Epidermx

ACNE TREATMENT: have none

MASK: QHMJ on nose only way too drying for entire face


----------



## hissycat (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* Hello!!
I am changing skinproducts all the time, because I haven`t found any that has helped me dramatically!I got some acne problems after I had my daughter, I guess it`s hormonal, but it is sooo annoying because I have never had acne before.Well...this is what I use right now:

SKINTYPE: Combo/sensitive

CLEANSE:Obagi Nu derm Foam cleanser (Well...I`m not that impressed yet.It dries out the skin around my nose, but is ok for my forhead and chin.My skin might be a bit too sensitive for this one.I was just so egar to try anything.It`t for those with very oily skin i guess)

TONER:Obagi Nu derm (I don`t use it in my nose anymore, but it`s quit good on my acne ares)

SERUM:Este Lauder Idealist Skin Refinisher(because I am an Idealist.He he..)

and at night, Proto Col Silk firming serum

MOISTURISER:Obagi C-exfoliating day lotion(This one I am satisfied with (The only one it seams.LOL)

SUNSCREEN:Obagi Sunguard spf 30

EYE CREAM:I am CONSTANTLY looking for new and better eye creams.It`s a obsession!!(I am 31 with some slightly visible crowfeets)

Right now I use Freeze 24/7 with La Mer eye balm on top.(I know, I`m desperate!!)

Exfoliator:Well I just one from the health shop a while ago.It was ok.I might have to buy some more.I know it is important to remove dead skin regularly.

MASK:I use a Green Clay Mask from my local health shop.I try do do it once a week, but I forget a lot.I also use The Body Shop`s Honey &amp; Oat.I love the smell!!!Mmmmmmmm

Well...I just have to add that I have bought Dermalogica Active moist. and The Microfoliant.You see..I`m constantly on the search!And now I`m going to check out the DHC line you are talking about!I WANT FLAWLESS SKIN!!!!!

KRISTINA

KittyM -- I'm late to this forum, but if you like Obagi, try the gentle cleansing gel (I think that's what it's called). Anyway, it's there basic gel cleanser. It cleanses really well and never dried out my skin. My husband (who would before wash his face with anything near by--dial, zest, tide... anything!) insists on it now because he swears it gets rid of blackheads.
Okay, hopefully I figured out this quote feature now...


----------



## hissycat (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *amarock* SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo and dehydrated
CLEANSER: Pond's Cold Cream (to remove eye makeup)

TONER: Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar (night)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Hawaiian Tropic Faces Sunscreen SPF 30 (day during the summer), Oil of Olay Complete (day during the winter) _[might be changing to a different daytime moisturiser this coming winter, not sure yet which one is good to try, I found Oil of Olay to be not moisturising enough]_, Cetaphil moisturizing lotion (night)

EYE CREAM: Clinique All About Eyes _[nearly finished and will be getting the MAC Fast Response Eye Cream next]_

FACIAL WASH: SpectroGel (morning), Johnson's Head-to-toe baby wash (night)

EXFOLIATOR: The Aspirin masque doubles as a scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Queen Helene Mint Julep masque or Milk of Magnesia as spot treatment

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julep masque or Aspirin masque

Tell me about using the Bragg's Apple Cider vinegar as a toner. Do you use it straight or dilute? How is it beneficial? I love that stuff for cooking.


----------



## afternoonchai (Jan 12, 2006)

I recently switched my moisturiser for NUXE Creme Fraiche and started using their eye cream (Contour des Yeux Prodigieux) as well. IÂ´m loving them!


----------



## Leony (Jan 16, 2006)

Update:

This is my current skin regimen, there will be an update on Summer.

SKIN TYPE: Normal, Combo, Oily, Acne prone)

CLEANSER: Orbis Cleansing Liquid.

TONER: Glycolic lotion by cleansing research.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Esteelauder DayWear Plus Antioxidant SPF15/EL Hydra Complete lotion.

EYE CREAM: Shu Uemura eyecream

FACIAL WASH:Ettusais oil-free facial soap.

EXFOLIATOR:Mario Badescu Glycolic foaming cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT:Acne Barrier Tea Tree oil Treatment Spot when needed.

MASK: MB oily skin mask.


----------



## diablo2g (Jan 16, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combo/ oily

CLEANSER: St. Ives Clear Pore Cleanser (excellent!)

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: Body Shop Vitamin E moisture cream

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot scrub (medicated or regular)

ACNE TREATMENT: Clean &amp; Clear Persagel 10

MASK: none


----------



## Lisr (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi. I noticed several of you keep referring to olive oil to cleanse. Are you using regular olive oil? If you are, how do you use it. Wipe on, wash off or what?


----------



## tiff (Jan 16, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combo/ oily

CLEANSER: Aveda Hydrating Gel Cleanser

TONER: Aveda Toning Mist

MOISTURISER: (Old supply of Clinique)

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: Same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Looking for one, used to use Aapri but would love Philosophy or Ren

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: none

LIP BALM: Burts Bees, only found this a few weeks ago but absolutely loving it.

I guess I need more skin care products as I dont have an exfoliator, eye cream or cleanser!


----------



## baby_ni_mj (Jan 24, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combination

CLEANSER: Murad Clarifying Cleanser

TONER: Murad Clarifying Toner

MOISTURISER: Murad Skin Perfecting Lotion

EYE CREAM: n/a

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR: Murad AHA/BHA Exfoliating Cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT: Murad Acne Treatment Gel

MASK: Murad Clarifying Mask

Been using this Murad regimen for two months now after a very bad break-out. My face is getting better.


----------



## brohi80 (Feb 2, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combination

CLEANSER: Decleor for the combanation skin

TONER: Decleor Green Tea Lotion

MOISTURISER: CLINIQUE/*Triple Action Moisturizer*



EYE CREAM: Anty-Wrinkle Booster Serum/ALMAY,firming eye cream/ALMAY

FACIAL WASH: Splash Away/ESTEE LAUDER

EXFOLIATOR: Idealist Micro D/ ESTEE LAUDER

ACNE TREATMENT:no

MASK: Lancome PORE CONTROLE


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 5, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Dry

CLEANSER: Dermologica Essential Cleanser

TONER: Don't Use

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Dermalogica Active Moist

EYE CREAM: Philosophy Hope in a Tube High Density

FACIAL WASH: Don't Use

EXFOLIATOR: Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

ACNE TREATMENT: Dont Use

MASK: Dermalogica Multivitamin


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Very dry, sensitive

CLEANSER: Origins Liquid crystal :icon_love

TONER: Don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Neutrogena

EYE CREAM: Don't use one but I know I should.

FACIAL WASH: Origins liquid crystal

EXFOLIATOR: Origins Modern Friction

ACNE TREATMENT: I don't use one

MASK: I don't use one


----------



## hellokittyaus06 (Feb 9, 2006)

Skin Type : normal to combination

Cleansers: Lancome Mousse Clarte, Dior Wash off Foaming Cleanser, Neutrogena Deep Clean Cleansing Foam.

Toners: Lancome Tonique Clarte, Lancome Total Bienfait Clarte.

Moisturizers: Lancome Impactive Lotion, Lancome Hydrazen Nuit.

Scrub: Lancome Exfoliate Clarte

Mask: Haven't found any good one yet.

Eye Cream: I don't use, just use on the mood


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 9, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Combo-dry, sensitive at times, acneic

CLEANSER: Dove non-foaming cleanser,Roc Purif-AC

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clean and Clear Morning Glow and Reversa(SPF15), ROC Purif-AC

EYE CREAM: Reversa

ACNE: Spectro Acne Vanishing Lotion

TONER: ACV

MASK: ASA MASK

EXFOLIATOR: Baking Soda

SUNSCREEN: Ombrelle SPF 30 KIDS


----------



## marmotess (Feb 16, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: DRY, ACNE-PRONE, SENSITIVE, T-ZONE OILY

CLEANSER: Clinique Liquid Facial Soap

TONER:Clinique

MOISTURISER:Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturasing Gel, or sometimes when my skin is really dry use delamer-can't use this cream daily once or twice a week-too heavy-maybe not worth the money/ night:Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair

EYE CREAM:Lancome

MASK:Green tea and yoghurt mask, homemade

ACNE:Isotrexin gel


----------



## Leony (Feb 20, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk marmotess


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

This post is realli helpful .. here's mine

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SKIN TYPE :combo (acne-prone)

CLEANSER: Cetaphil (like how it even removes my mascara)

TONER: ACV

MOISTURISER: Cetaphil

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Dr Brandts Microdermabraison In A Jar. St. Ives Apricot Scrub. Aspirin mask. baking soda ...

ACNE TREATMENT: none - but looking

MASK: QH Mint Julip


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 30, 2006)

believe it or notladies, frm tons of products i've switched to the least..! tink its better tiz way

SKIN TYPE: Acne prone/combination/hypersensitive

CLEANSER: Morning-Eucerin Cleansing Milk

Night- Acne Aid soap



TONER: none

MOISTURISER: none

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: Origin Modern Friction weekly once

ACNE TREATMENT: Nixoderm on occasional spots

MASK: Aesop Primrose Cleansing Mask, Homemade Oatmeal mask


----------



## jen19 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Skin type:* normal, some oil in T-zone, fine lines starting

*Cleanser:* AM- Cetaphil PM-olive oil to take off makeup and then alternate between Aveeno Radiant Cleanser or Olay Total Effects 2% salicyic acid cleanser. If I'm feeling really lazy, Huggies unscented baby wipes- cheap and great working!

*Toner:* occasionally use Neutrogena Clear Pore (2%salicylic acid)

*Moisturizer:* AM- one drop pure jojoba for whole face, followed by Bare Escentuals Skin Revver-upper PM-Dove Essential Nutrients anti-aging night cream or jojoba oil or both and sometimes nothing but Alpha Hydrox AHA.

*Eye Cream:* Usually don't bother- I pat a bit of vitamin e oil around my eyes

sometimes I'll use Anew Ultimate eye cream. Vit e oil is the only eye treatment that doesn't leave me with puffy eyes the next morning.

*Exfoliator:* cetaphil mixed w/ baking soda or olive oil mixed w/sugar or Alpha Hydrox 10% glycolic acid lotion

*Masks:* Queen Helene, olive oil, jojoba oil, honey/jojoba/egg yolk,aspirin mask, aspirin and honey mask, and many other natural masks that I've picked up here and there

With the exception of the Cetaphil, ALpha Hydrox, Dove night cream, jojoba, olive and vit e oil, all of these products are subject to change...I like to try new things!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

*SKIN TYPE*: normal, combo, sensitive, acne prone during period

* CLEANSER*: Proactiv Renewing Cleanser, Fresh Soy Formula f21c Face Cleanser/Makeup Remover

* TONER*: Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2, Proactiv Revitalizing Toner

* MOISTURIZER*: Fresh Anise Day Serum, Proactiv Repairing Lotion

* EYE CREAM*: Remede High Energy Eye Contour, Clinique All About Eyes

* EXFOLIATOR*: Stila Petal Infusions Retexturizing Scrub

* ACNE TREATMENT*: Clinique Acne Solutions Spot Healing Gel, Cortaid, Neosporin

* MASKS*: Proactiv Refining Mask, Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque, Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating Treatment Mask, Neutrogena Advanced Solutions Acne Mark Fading Peel, Clinique Deep Cleansing Emergency Mask, Biore Shine Control Clay Mask, Biore Self-Heating Mask


----------



## makeup4life (Apr 8, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Oily/Combo w/ breakouts

CLEANSER: Avene Cleanance Gel

TONER: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner

MOISTURISER Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisture Gel

EYE CREAM N/A

EXFOLIATOR: My Holy Grail Paula's Choice 2% Beta Hydroxy Acid Gel

ACNE TREATMENT: PC Extra Strength Blemish Fighting Solution

MASK: PC Skin Balancing Carbon Mask

I just found a place that has PC skin care and cosmetics at a discount called Skin Care Solutions http://getthatglow.com You girls gotta check it out!


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 4, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (Oily, acne prone, sensitive, hyperpigmentated)

CLEANSER:Either obagi foaming cleanser, aveyda clarifying wash or basicis simply clear (depends on what the wallet dictates)

TONER: Obagi nuderm and my home made one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):none

EYE CREAM:none

FACIAL WASH:

EXFOLIATOR:Obagi exoderm forte daily, once a week, microdermabraision kit by spa sciences

ACNE TREATMENT:Clyndamiacin liquid. Grapefruitseed extract and tea tree cocktail for those big unns

MASK:Sea clay paste made of rosewater, fine ground sea (chinese clay) and grapefruit seed extract

EYE MAKEUP REMOVER: Mary kay oil free


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 4, 2006)

*SKIN TYPE*: dry when washed..oily in the day cause of products so combo?

*CLEANSER*: clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

*TONER*:

*MOISTURIZER*: clinique dramatically diff gel and lotion

*EYE CREAM*:

*EXFOLIATOR*:

*ACNE TREATMENT*:

*MASKS*:


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 4, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (combo and acne prone):

CLEANSER: Ice Elements Gel Cleanser For Normal To Oily Skin -Morning

Ice Elements Refining Cleanser - Night

TONER: n/a

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Ice Elements Rejuvenate Moisturizer For Normal-Oily Skin 3X week and Ice Elements Radiance Skin Souffle 4X week

EYE CREAM: Ice Elements IlluminEYES Brightening Serum

EXFOLIATOR: Ice Elements 2-Minute Miracle Exfoliating Gel

MASK:Ice Elements Blueberry Fusion Antioxidant Firming Mask


----------



## korina981 (Jul 14, 2006)

Cleanser: Biotherm Pure Bright Polishing Clarifying Cleanser

Toner: Biotherm Pure Bright toner and Paula's Choice 2% BHA

Moisturizer: C.O. Bigelow's Extra-Light Face Lotion SPF15

Treatments: MUAC Glycolic and Lactic Acid peels


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 14, 2006)

What does HG mean?

Ann  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Jul 14, 2006)

Holy Grail


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jul 14, 2006)

My definite HGs are:

Cleanser: clinique liquid mild

BHA: PC 2% gel

PC gentle makeup remover

I also am using clinique's mild clarifying lotion and DDMG. I like them both but am not sure yet if they are HG.

By using this simple regimen, my skin has totally cleared. I used to have acne in the jaw area, redness and uneven skin tone. The BHA is helping to even out my skin tone.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 14, 2006)

LOL! Thank you! I could not figure it out for anything, lol!

Mine are:

(Ones from my website





Lift: nutri min c re9 lift

prolief hormone balancing cream

To heal boo boo's: skin conditioning oil

srub, pore reducer, skin &amp; tone balancing, masque: thermal fusion masque

Toner: re9 toner

Exfoliater: re9 serum

Dry excema areas, like a cold cream: rejuvenate

Body scrub: awaken body scrub

Body oil: unwind massage oil

Foot cream: Herbal Foot Care

Foundation: Minerial foundation

Our makeup remover

(Ok I guess we see why I signed up, lol!)

Mascara: Neutrogena mascara

Ann Phelps


----------



## rueblade (Jul 15, 2006)

cleanser: shiseido gentle foaming cleanser

Exfoliator: st ives apricot scrub

Moisturiser: olay total effects with SPF

Makeup remover: the Loreal biphasal one (i forget the name right now)


----------



## susanks1 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cleanser: Dermalogica Essential Cleanser

Toner: Don't Use

Moisturizer: Dermalogica Skin Smoothing Cream

Treatments: Lactic Acid Peels &amp; Epidermx


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Everything is Mary Kay as of yet...

Cleanser - Velocity Facial Cleanser

Exfoliant - Revitalizing Mask Formula 2

Toner - Blemish Control Toner (as needed on zits only)

Moisturizer - Oil Control Formula 3

Treatment - Microdermabrasion Set


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Everything is Mary Kay as of yet...
Cleanser - Velocity Facial Cleanser

Exfoliant - Revitalizing Mask Formula 2

Toner - Blemish Control Toner (as needed on zits only)

Moisturizer - Oil Control Formula 3

Treatment - Microdermabrasion Set

I use Mary Kay too. However, I'm in the process of converting to "Rhonda Allison" products for skin brightening and to try and prevent premature aging!


----------



## KristieTX (Jul 15, 2006)

Cleanser: Dove

Toner: Don't use

Moisturizer: Olay Complete for Combo/Oily skin

Treatments: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask and Scrub

Makeup Remover: Almay Moisturizing Pads


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2006)

Cleanser: Shiseido's White Lucent Brightening Cleansing Foam

Toner: Shiseido's White Lucent Brightening Refining Softner (Light)

Moisturizer: Shiseido's White Lucent Brightening Moisturizing Gel or

Shiseido's White Lucent Brightening Protective Moist. SPF16

Treatment: Shiseido's White Lucent Concentrated Brightening Serum

Shiseido's White Lucent Brightening Massage Cream

Shiseido's Bioperformance Super Eye Contour Cream

Origins Modern Fiction Dermabrasion


----------



## smilingface (Jul 16, 2006)

Cleanser-Earth Science A-D-E creamy cleanser

Toner-Don't use, but I do use a serum in place of that. I like Isomers copper p.

Moisturizer-I use either Isomers copper rich ceremide cream or silkia camiella oil as my moisturizer.

Treatment-Epidermx


----------



## monniej (Jul 16, 2006)

Cleanser: flori roberts enlighten &amp; aveeno clear complexion

Exfoliant: stridex pads for sensitive skin

Toner: flori roberts enlighten

Moisturizer: nothing lately, but when i do - sundari neem &amp; avocado

Treatments: interface beneath the surface scrub/origins out of trouble mask/philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads/perricone acne cream

Makeup Remover: prescriptives

hg for now, but this can certainly change at any time!


----------



## Leony (Jul 17, 2006)

Korina, I've merged your thread with the other similar thread baout skincare HG.


----------



## korina981 (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks Leony!


----------



## spagirls (Jul 17, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: oily

CLEANSER: MK TimeWise 3-in-1 cleanser

TONER: a mixture of Witch Hazel, orange and peppermint hydrosol

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): TimeWiseÂ® Age-Fighting Moisturizer Sunscreen SPF 15 &amp; TimeWiseÂ® Night Solution

EXFOLIATOR:currently using a strawberry and rice bran powder face exfoilator

ACNE TREATMENT:still looking for one that works

MASK:chocolate or strawberry clay mask


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jul 29, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combo and acne prone.

CLEANSER: garnier daily clensing gel

TONER: garnier astringent

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): daytime: shine control moisture nightime: none

EYE CREAM: none

EXFOLIATOR: garnier deep scrub gel

ACNE TREATMENT: SOS anti-blemish spot pen (i really like it!)

MASK: Anything I find and I impulse buy that is to clarify, purify, tighten, exfoliate, the acne prone skin.


----------



## jessimau (Jul 29, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/Dry, dehydrated (forehead gets a bit oily, cheeks constantly feel parched), sometimes sensitive

CLEANSER: Biotherm Biosource softening cleansing milk (for dry skin)

TONER: Biotherm Biosource alcohol-free softening lotion (for dry skin)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day: Dove Fresh Radiance anti-aging moisturizer SPF 15 (it's been discontinued, so once I use up my last bottle, I'll be switching to the new version, Energy Glow). Night: This is where I still struggle. Currently I'm using Biotherm Hydra Detox for combination skin mixed with their Source Therapie serum and then layering a dry/sensitive moisturizer on top. I also sometimes use Prescriptives All You Need for combo skin underneath moisturizer day or night.

EYE CREAM: Olay Regenerist Eye Lifting Serum

FACIAL WASH: Isn't this the same as cleanser?

EXFOLIATOR: philosophy Microdelivery Peel, Paula's Choice 8% AHA liquid, Prescriptives All You Need for combo skin (w/o SPF)

ACNE TREATMENT: N/A

MASK: Biotherm Hydra Detox, Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Masque.


----------



## nadipoo (Jul 31, 2006)

Mmmm....not sure if this routine's HG material...lol but i'm liking it so far... only been on it for a week or so.

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): blah combo acne prone sensitive &lt;loll nightmare!!&gt;

CLEANSER: Origins Checks and Balances

TONER: Eucerin Balancing tonic

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): dr weil's plantidote serum + cream, add Origins Light Years Ahead SPF 25 for day

EYE CREAM n/a

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser?

EXFOLIATOR: n/a

ACNE TREATMENT: ummm...don't really know the name given by a relative but it works well

MASK: n/a


----------



## dallasblondie (Jul 31, 2006)

SKIN TYPE Acne Prone

CLEANSER: Johnson &amp; Johnson purpose

TONER: none

MOISTURISER : Johnson &amp; Johnson Purpose redness reducucing spf 30

EYE CREAM: Neutrogena daily eye cream with SPF 30

FACIAL WASH:same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR:St Ives Apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK:Freeman Totally Juicy Grapefruit peel off.


----------



## dizzylettuce (Aug 6, 2006)

SKIN TYPE Norma/ dry, moving toward mature

CLEANSER: Alba Organics pineapple enzyme facial cleanser

TONER: Alba Organics hibiscus toner

MOISTURISER: day - Starflower Organics Skindance; night - Starflower Organics Skindance plus Starflower Sandalwood moisturizer

EYE CREAM: day - Starflower Organics eye oil plus primer of choice, right now using up Mary Kay; night, Starflower Organics eye gel.

EXFOLIATOR: pineapple papaya scrub from the skin care bar at our supermarket, Central Market





MASK: Starflower Organics honey rose mask

I really like this Starflower Organics skin care line. It is all produced in Austin, Texas &amp; is very fresh! My skin has never been better!!

check out the line at www.starflower.com.


----------



## veron (Aug 7, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Sensitive

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: none - I find it too irritating and useless (for my skin type, of course)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Cetaphil

EYE CREAM: Body Shop Daily Eye Treatment with Kinetin

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: Orlane B21 Gentle Face Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Glycolic 30% (to help fading some dark spots I have on my back)

MASK: Clarins Plant Purifying Mask or La Roche Posay Hydraphase Soothing Mask


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

SKIN TYPE Acne Prone

CLEANSER: Mary Kay Formula 2 facial cleanser or Clinique mild bar soap

TONER: Mary Kay Formula 2 Purifying Refreshner or ProActiv

MOISTURISER : Mary Kay Balancing Moisturiser or Clean and Clear Morning Glow Moisturiser

EYE CREAM: Arbonne's Bio-Hydra Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH:same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Biore's blackhead clearing scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Clean and Clear Persa-Gel 10

MASK:Freeman Cucumber Melon Peel-off Mask

I'm ready to switch. Mary Kay doesn't work for me. I was thinking about Murad or Biotherm. Does anybody have any results with those?


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the great post!!


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

_*SKIN TYPE: Very Dry, dehydrated and sensitive.*_

All are Clinique

Make-up remover: Take the day off (cleansing balm) &amp; Take the day off (make up remover for lids lashes &amp; Lips)

Then I use Clinique 3-Step:

Cleanse: Facial soap (very dry to dry)

Exfoliate: Clarifying Lotion (sometimes i use the Mild one, but if my skin is feeling good then i use the Lotion 1- very dry to dry)

Moisturiser: Dramatically Different Moisturising Lotion (very dry to dry) i love this it makes the skin so smooth





Extra products i use after 3-step. I use these products because i currently i have discoloured facial skin.

Facial Mask: Turnaround 15 minutie facial (i use this everyother day)

Skin Renewer: Turnaround consentrate (i use this all the time after the 3-step)

Anti-aging: Advanced Stop Signs Serum (i use this to stop dark spots on my face, i know i am too young to use anti-aging products but this is a good product to stop the face from getting dark spots.

Moisturiser: Superdefense Triple Action Moisturizer (very dry to dry)

Eye treatment: All about eyes (I use this to take away my dark circles i love this product



)

I was wondering i am using too many products on my face?


----------



## denicecpl (Oct 10, 2006)

SKIN TYPE : (oily, combo, sensitive)

CLEANSER: Maru Cleansing Gel

TONER: Estebel Illuminating toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):Estebel Day Cream , Night Cream With Wheat Ceramides

EYE CREAM : Estebel Eye &amp; Lip Moisturising Gel

FACIAL WASH: Balance Cleansing Cream

EXFOLIATOR:

ACNE TREATMENT: Estebel Exfoliating Cleansing Cream (1 time / week)

MASK: Estebel Pre-Impregnated Mask Clarifying Agent / SKII Mask

most of my skin care are bought from romantic22.com


----------



## Viviana (Oct 10, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):

_combo (oily nose and forehead, dry cheeks) , acne prone_

CLEANSER:

_Paula's Choice: Skin Balancing Cleanser_

TONER:

_Paula's Choice: Skin Balancing Toner_

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):

_Paula's Choice: Skin Balancing Moisture Gel, Hydrating Treatment Cream and Super Antioxidant Concentrate_

EYE CREAM:

_None_

FACIAL WASH:

_see above_

EXFOLIATOR:

_Paula's choice: 2% BHA gel, 1% BHA lotion_

ACNE TREATMENT:

_none, used to be on accutane_

MASK:

_none_


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 15, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: oily, dehydrated (areas where I apply acne meds) acne prone &amp; sensitive

CLEANSER: Ponds Deep Cold Cream

TONER: Neostrata Toning Solution w/8% Glycolic Acid &amp; 2 % clindamycin

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): Day: Caudalie Vinopure Matte Finish Fluid / NIGHT: Derma E Tea Tree and E Antiseptic CrÃ¨me / Neostrata Smoothing Cream 8% glycolic acid

EYE CREAM: n/a

FACIAL WASH: Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Wash

EXFOLIATOR: Derma E Microdermabrasion Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Benzoyl Peroxide 5% with 2% clindamycin &amp; Derma E Clear Skin 2 Spot Blemish Treatment

MASK: n/a


----------



## soybeangirl (Oct 17, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: normal to dry

CLEANSER: cetaphil

TONER: phytomer rose toner

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): illuminating something from body shop

EYE CREAM: DHC

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: Laura Mercier Face polish... bEST EVER

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: none


----------



## debbieaikens (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, how do you like Arbonne? I'm a consultant and have been using it for about 7 months now.


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combination/ sensitive

CLEANSER: Clean&amp;Clear deep action cream cleanser

TONER: L'oreal Plenitude

MOISTURISER: Pond's dry skin cream

EYE CREAM: don't use one

FACIAL WASH: see 'CLEANSER'

EXFOLIATOR: St Ives Apricot Scrub (bit too harsh)

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: none


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 22, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: Resistant and normal to dry

CLEANSER: Dove Beauty Bar

TONER: None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day: Cetaphil with SPF 15 in the day, Original Cetaphil at night

EYE CREAM Day: Neutrogena Healthy Skin Eyes Cream

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: Neutrogena Deep Clean Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: I don't have acne

MASK: I use baking soda with water as my mask.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 25, 2006)

Skin Type: Dry and sensitive that gets mild redness

Cleanser: Equate gentle cleanser (works just as well as Cetaphil and half the price!)

Toner: Don't normally use one, but occasionally in the Georgia humidity I'll swipe on some Neutrogena Alcohol-Free toner.

Serum: Origins Plantidote

Moisturizer: Olay Total Effects 7x Fragrance Free SPF 15 in the day, Origins Constant Comforter at night.

Eye Cream: same as whichever moisturizer I'm using, but I do put on pure Vit. E oil once a week at night

Exfoiliator: The Healing Garden Organics reFine Microdermabrasion once every other week

Acne Treatment: Lucky enough not to need one!

Mask: Switch around a lot, whatever is very hydrating. Lumene is a favorite.

-Nemo


----------



## smccary (Oct 26, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 26, 2006)

skin type: combination/patches of dry and oily areas

cleanser: desert escence : thoroughly face wash

toner: witch hazel

moisturizer: camellia oil

eye cream: i use camellia oil ( quick absorbing and light)

facial wash: same as cleanser

exfoliator: raw sugar (yes it is a remarkable exfoliator, tastes sweet and makes my skin smooth)

acne treatment: i don't really have one..haven't needed one for a long time now

mask: earth science gentle skin peel with papaya enzyme and fruit acid peel


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll update mine soon. I'm in the middle of changing my skincare regimen.,


----------



## tandcmum (Nov 7, 2006)

skin type: normal to dry, can be sensitive to products, and i get eczema flare ups

cleanser: Avon solutions cream cleanser

toner: Avon solutions alcohol free toner

moisturizer: Day :- Avon hydrofirming day cream and virtual lift serum

Night :- Avon hydrofirming night cream and anew clinical thermafirm

eye cream: Avon clinical eye lift

facial wash: don't use one but i rinsh my cleaner off with a facecloth and warm water

exfoliator: Avon clinical 2 step peel

acne treatment: don't need one (i've been lucky never to have acne

mask: No.7 heavenly hydrating moisure mask

guess I'm pretty loyal to Avon skincare but it's the only thing that has worked and continued to work for me. Normally a new skincare regime works for a month or two then i just get eczema flare ups and dry patches again, i have been using this avon regime for 9 months now and my skin is just getting better and better


----------



## MACGrl (Nov 7, 2006)

everything dermalogica!!!!! I LOVE IT ALLL!!!!!!


----------



## debbieaikens (Nov 7, 2006)

how old are you if you don't mind me asking and what do you love about it?


----------



## cmeck526 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm 32 and just started using Patricia Wexler. I have pretty dry skin especially in the winter. When I tried her product last January or February (can't remember) the first think I noticed was my flakes on my face were gone. Love the dry cream and the serum. I'm also using the intense night repair, super think and creamy.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 18, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Combination, dry/flakey sometimes but gets oily patches and shine as well... acne prone but it seems to be getting better also

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: L'Oreal HydraFresh

MOISTURIZER: (day and/or night): Cetaphil or L'Oreal Nutrissime

EYE CREAM: L'Oreal Eye Defense

FACIAL WASH: Purpose

EXFOLIATOR: I use exfoliating pads when I wash my face to help get rid of some of the dead cells!

ACNE TREATMENT: ZapZyt (despite it's cheesy appearance, it really works better than a lot of products, at least for me)

MASK: Got2B or Queen Helene Mint Julip Mask... also I make my own now and then


----------



## Solimar (Nov 19, 2006)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Normal/combination (depends on the day, for real.)/acne prone.

CLEANSER: Pond's Cold Cream

TONER: ACV

MOISTURIZER: (day and/or night): Usually none, but when I do, VisiblyEven or Cetaphil for days I'm real dry.

EYE CREAM: Don't use one =/

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: I use the one by Principle Secret.

ACNE TREATMENT: Differin Cream at night, and sometimes BP.

MASK: QHMJ Mask


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Currently

SKIN TYPE: Combo - Normal/Dry patches

CLEANSER: Aveeno Moisturing bar or Dove bar

TONER: None

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH: None

EXFOTLIATOR: CVS generic Buff Puff

MOISTURISER: A dab of 100% petrolum jelly mixed with a dab of 100% aloe jell

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: Queene Helene Mint Julipe--1-2 times a month

Less truely is more!


----------



## debbieaikens (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of or tried ART skincare by young living? My neighbor is really into it and it is 100% all natural and is supposed to repair your DNA for wrinkles, things like that. I'm going to try the serum to see how it works but I'm interested to see if anyone has tried this line? It is pricey but if it's worth it who cares!?


----------



## petalsoft (Nov 20, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: oily/acne prone

CLEANSER: DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser

TONER: Clinique Mild Clarifying Lotion (although I don't use this often; no need to, really)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel and Olay Complete with SPF

EYE CREAM: I don't need one, I'm 16. xD

FACIAL WASH: isn't this the same thing as CLEANSER, above?

EXFOLIATOR: DDF Acne Pumice Scrub (gentle!)

ACNE TREATMENT: DDF benzoyl peroxide 5% w/ tea tree oil &amp; DDF exfoliating 10% glycolic gel

MASK: DDF sulfur therapeutic mask (actually doesn't smell as bad as most people think)

Obviously, I love DDF.


----------



## speedy (Nov 21, 2006)

SKIN TYPE : Dry and sensitive

CLEANSER: Dove Essential Nutrients Non Foaming Cleanser

TONER: Don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): L'Occitaine Shea Butter Ultra Face Care for day and Dove Essential Nutrients Night cream.

EYE CREAM: Laura Mercier Eyedration

FACIAL WASH: Dove Essential Nutrients Non Foaming Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: ?Don't use one

ACNE TREATMENT: TBS Sage and Comfrey Blemish Gel

MASK: MD Formulations moisturising mask


----------



## Bea (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are the things i use pretty much all the time, and that work for me and give results: 

(where more than one is listed I alternate according to how my skin feels)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo, acne prone. sometimes oily, sometimes dry.

CLEANSER: Vaseline Intensive Care Mild Facial Cleansing Mousse or Wipes, Dermalogica daily microfoliant

TONER: Vichy Normaderm

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Vichy thermal fix mat or Dr Hauschka Rose Creme+Vichy Capitol Soleil Spf20-45 (depending on season) in AM. Avene Cleanance K (aha-bha), Nivea Creme or Dr Hauschka Rose Cream in PM

EYE CREAM: Nivea Visage Q10, Clinique All About Eyes

FACIAL WASH: See cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: L'oreal Refinish Skin-Renewing Micro Peeling, Dermalogica daily microfoliant

ACNE TREATMENT: Clinique Spot Treatment

MASK: Dermalogica MultiVitamin Power Recovery Mask, Dr Hauschka Clay Mask, Dr Hauschka Vital Intensive Mask

Treatment: Nivea Visage New Skin Vit C creme


----------



## Naughtilinz (Dec 2, 2006)

SKIN TYPE: combo/oily skin, occasional breakouts

CLEANSER: Vichy Normaderm

TONER: Vichy Cleansing water (3 in 1)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):Lierac Aqua D+ Day, and Lierac Relance Night

EYE CREAM Vichy Oligo eyes

EXFOLIATOR: Lierac exfollient

ACNE TREATMENT: La roche Posay acne spot treatment or Vichy Normaderm spot treatment

MASK: n/a


----------



## smalltowngirl (Dec 8, 2006)

*these products make up my daily 'mini spa' treatment - something I look forward to each morning! *

*SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo*

*CLEANSER: Witch Hazel &amp; Neem Cleanser, Exuberance By Fedor*

*TONER: Acerola Cherry &amp; Willow Bark, Exuberance By Fedor*

*MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Indian Rose Daily Face Hydration, Exuberance By Fedor*

*EYE CREAM: Evening Primrose &amp; Vitamin E Perfecting Eye Cream, Exuberance By Fedor*


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 10, 2006)

cleanser: original or pink dove bar

toner: ****inson's witch hazel

eye cream: serious skin care A-eye cream for underneath, herbalife nourifusion a, c, &amp;e eye cream at night on eye lids, nourifusin eye gel on lids for day, Avon perfect care eye cream w/sunscreen for underneath eye during the day

night cream/antiaging: Avon line eliminator dual retinol treatment

acne treatment (actually for my "bacne"): retin-A

exfoliator: herbalife nourifusion gentle scrub w/strawberry &amp;raspberry seeds and a,c&amp;e

mask: Olay intensives clay mask

btw, my post should say ****inson's witch hazel!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 17, 2006)

skin type: combo

cleanser: Biotherm Biopur cleanser (a.m.) and Biotherm Detoxyfying Cleansing Foam (p.m.)

toner: none

moisturizer: Biotherm Oleo Source for combo skin

eye cream: a gel by Payot for sensitive skin, can't recall the exact name

exfoliator: Biotherm Biopur exfoliating gel

acne treatment: Clinique On-the-Spot gel (but I intend to switch to the Biotherm one as soon as I've finished the Clinique one)

mask: none


----------



## annieup7 (Dec 19, 2006)

SKIN TYPE oily, acne prone

CLEANSER: Aveeno balancing bar

TONER: witch hazel

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Skin Success Eventone for oily skin

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: Aveeno Balancing bar

EXFOLIATOR: Baking soda/cornmeal

ACNE TREATMENT: Aztec Healing Clay

MASK: Aztec Healing Clay (Mint Julep Masque comes 2nd)


----------



## Amandine (Dec 20, 2006)

I just changed my skin care routine, so this will be a good reference for me to keep track of what I'm using.

SKIN TYPE: Combination dry/oily (Seasonal), acne prone, super sensitive

CLEANSER:

AM - DDF 2% Salicylic Acid Foaming Cleanser

PM - Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil. (I have all 4 and just use which ever one suits my skin that night)

TONER: Clinique - Can't remember the exact name but it has Salicylic Acid

MOISTURISER (day and/or night):

AM - Clinique City Block SPF 45 and Olay Complete

PM - Shu Uemura Depsea Emulsion

EYE CREAM - Petroleum Jelly

FACIAL WASH:

AM - DDF 2% Salicylic Acid Foaming Cleanser

PM - Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil. (I have all 4 and just use which ever one suits my skin that night)

EXFOLIATOR:

I use a facial brush when I wash my face to exfoliate

ACNE TREATMENT:

Pro Active Repair Lotion and Neutrogena On the Spot Treatment

MASK:

None. My skin can't handle them.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jan 3, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Normal/dry

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Essential cleansing solution

TONER: Dermalogica Multi active toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Dermalogica Skin smoothing cream. Both for day and night.

EYE CREAM: I dont use eye cream

FACIAL WASH: ?

EXFOLIATOR: Dermalogica Daily microfoliant

ACNE TREATMENT: I havent found the perfect product to treat acne yet





MASK: I love every single REN mask. I cant choose wich one i like the most...

Yeah, I'm a big fan of Dermalogica


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Normal/combination

CLEANSER: Biore Warming blackhead cleanser, or whatever it's called

TONER: don't use it

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): For day I use DDF Photo Mat sunscreen SPF 30, at night I use the Murad Essential-C Night Moisture OR plain OLIVE OIL!

EYE CREAM: I am far from finding my HG eye cream...right now I'm using Hylexin but I don't see that much difference =/

EXFOLIATOR: Bliss Steep Clean or Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasian in a Jar

ACNE TREATMENT: luckily i don't need one anymore

MASK: Bliss Steep Clean, L'Occitane Honey Comforting Mask, L'Occitane Face Mud


----------



## shibo (Jan 13, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combination, and sensitive as well i think

CLEANSER: Clarins One Step Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser

TONER: -

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clarins Hydra Matte Day Lotion

EYE CREAM: -

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser? in the morning I use Zwitsal, a soapfree baby washgel.

EXFOLIATOR: -

ACNE TREATMENT: Clarins Blemish Control

MASK: Clarins Normalizing Facial Mask, and some Nivea masks


----------



## Momo (Jan 14, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo/oily/acne prone

CLEANSER: Right now I'm using *Bioelements cleanser gel*. I'm switching back to *clean and clear Cream cleanser* when it runs out, which seems to work better at not drying my skin.

TONER: *Bioelements.* a lot of improvement in my skin after starting this but I think it's mostly because i'm using a toner now, not which toner i'm using.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): *BE skin revver upper* not really a big deal. just keeps my face from getting tight

EYE CREAM: *benefit vanishing cream*. also not a big deal. looking to switch soon

FACIAL WASH: same as the cleanser above i guess

EXFOLIATOR: once a week *dermalogica gentle cream exfoliation mask*

ACNE TREATMENT: I'll admit it, the pill worked wonders

MASK: same as exfoliant above. looking for a light moisturizer mask.


----------



## Mystak (Jan 16, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combination, normal/dry, oily T-zone (summer time)

CLEANSER: Time Wise Mary Kay

TONER: - Mary Kay

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Alpha Hydrox Souffle, Time Wise Mary Kay, Alpha hydrox Retinol Night Resq,

EYE CREAM: -Olay, Mary Kay Eye Firm

FACIAL WASH: Alpha Hydrox Nourishing Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: - Time Wise Microdermabrasion Set

ACNE TREATMENT: Biore, Aspirin

MASK: None


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My current skin care regimen is as follows: (normal skin, t-zone in summer, some breakout)
cleanser- Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser in AM, Prescriptives cleanser for normal skin in PM

toner- I do use one.

moisturizer- Prescriptives all you need (normal skin) in AM/PM, sometimes in PM, I use Serious Skin Care's 2 Vitamin A cream

exfoliator- Clinique's exfoliating scrub

eye cream- I do not buy a separate cream. I use samples from GWP (usually Clinique)

I am sure at some point I will be switching my skin care regimen. It seems like my skin gets used to something and then the products become ineffective. I have been using the Prescriptives for 3 weeks now. So far, so good. My skin has cleared up a great deal.

I now have a new regimen. I've been using it for 4 months now and my skin looks better than it has in years.
Skin type: normal (dry in winter, t-zone in summer)

cleanser: clinical basics facial wash

toner: none

exfoliator: clinical basics scrubbing beads

moisturizer: clinical basics cream emulsion (in winter), gel emulsion (in summer)

That's it. If needed, I use the clinical basics blemish buster. I also use the spf 27 from clinical basics. These products are the best I've found for my skin. I use minimal products (as you can see) and my skin has responded well.

I hope it continues.


----------



## bethd (Jan 28, 2007)

I really like Isomers on shopnc. I think anyone could use them as they are mostly serums. They have a new GABA product right now. I am 51 with combo skin and am new to caring about skincare.

Beth


----------



## shivs (Jan 28, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: oily

CLEANSER: none

TONER: none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Body Shop tea tree oil mattifying moisture gel

EYE CREAM: none

FACIAL WASH: Body Shop tea tree oil foaming facial wash

EXFOLIATOR: Body Shop tea tree oil Facial Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Body Shop tea tree oil 15%

MASK: Body Shop tea tree oil Face Mask

I know all of it is Body shop tea tree oil, im just starting it


----------



## LUVLIFE (Jan 29, 2007)

how do you apply the tea tree oil?


----------



## shivs (Jan 29, 2007)

I just make sure my fingers are really clean, and i put just one drop of tea tree oil on a finger and apply it to the areas that need it, you could also use a q-tip it works pretty well


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I love this site. Thanks


----------



## lauraggg (Feb 6, 2007)

*SKIN TYPE*: Dry

*CLEANSER:* Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish

*TONER:* Liz Earle Instant Boost Skin Tonic

*MOISTURISER:* Liz Earle Skin Repair (Dry/Sensitive)

*EYE CREAM:* Don't use

* FACIAL WASH*: Just as for cleanser

*EXFOLIATOR: *Liz Earle Gentle Exfoliator

*ACNE TREATMENT:* Don't use

*MASK:* Don't use

I'm a total convert to Liz Earle. Her stuff is amazing, works so well, and smells fantastic!


----------



## CzarnyElf (Feb 7, 2007)

Update:

SKIN TYPE: Dry,very sensitive

CLEANSER: Klorane,No rinse cleansing milk,Borlind of Germany-rose cleansing milk.

TONER: Dessert essence toner for dry skin,Camocare,stimulating toner for normal/dry

MOISTURISER: I am testing Weleda Iris cream

EYE CREAM: Don't use

FACIAL WASH: Just as for cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Derma E microdembrazion scrub(once a week)

ACNE TREATMENT: Don't use

MASK: Don't use


----------



## perlanga (Feb 9, 2007)

SKIN TYPE oily, acne prone, sensitive

CLEANSER Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash and Clean n' clear continuous control

TONER Noxzema astringent

MOISTURISER Purpose Daily Moisturizer w spf 15

EXFOLIATOR Mary Kay Timewise

ACNE TREATMENT clearasil acne treatment BP10% (surface acne) and Retin-A micro (cystic ane).


----------



## selene (Feb 10, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: sensitive, dry to very dry, occasional blemish

CLEANSER: LUSH gratuitous violets bar soap, rock star bar soap, or snow fairy shower and hair gel, the olive branch shower gel (my mood dictates)

TONER: physicians formula refreshing toner for dry to very dry skin

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): LUSH afterlife

EYE CREAM: MK timewise

FACIAL WASH: LUSH ultra bland or camocare camomile moisturizing cleanser (side note: nivea visage eye makeup remover: have used it for years and it rocks), cetaphil cleanser in the morning. 

EXFOLIATOR: Nivea Visage gentle cleansing cream (for years, and when I could use one)

ACNE TREATMENT: PC 2% SA gel

MASK: currently n/a


----------



## jkwon87 (Feb 12, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Oily with dry patches

CLEANSER: ON A CLEAR DAY (AM) and PURITY(PM) by PHILOSOPHY

TONER: PURITY'S pH is perfect so you don't need a toner.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): HOPE IT A JARRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EYE CREAM: i think it's called hope and a prayer by philosophy.. it came in the makeup optional kit, but i don't think i really need it so i don't use it very much.

EXFOLIATOR: no need!!!! scrubbing your face is like yelling at a screaming baby!!!!

ACNE TREATMENT: since i've started using the make up optional kit by philosophy i haven't had any break outs other than a little one here or there around the time of my period. it's pretty much my favorite thing EVER!

MASK: oxygen mask by philosophy..


----------



## catgirl (Feb 13, 2007)

SKIN TYPE dry

CLEANSER morning: Dr.Hauschka Cleansing Milk

evening: safflower oil and handmade soap

TONER: Dr. Hauschka Facial Toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Dr. Hauschka Moisturizing Day Cream

EYE CREAM none

FACIAL WASH: see above

EXFOLIATOR: facial brush 

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: homemade mask, sometimes banana, sometimes honey. whatever I have in my cupboard


----------



## jjones (Feb 16, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : oily, acne prone

CLEANSER: Rosemary Mint Cleanser

TONER: Lavender Toner

MOISTURISER: Citrus Moisturizer offered by Seven Arrows Color Connection

EYE CREAM : Blue Sapphire Gel - holds 300 times its weight in moisture

FACIAL WASH: Purifying Cleansing Pads and Rosemary Mint Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: SeaFoam Exfoliator

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: none

All of these products are offered by Seven Arrows Color Connection. Since I started using them my acne has cleared up, my skin feels and looks healthier, and they are all toxic free and natural products that work extremely well. I don't have to worry about toxins, free radicals, etc being absorbed into my body because of my skin care. What a relief! I was really skeptical at first and didn't want to change my brand, but with their money back guarantee I gave it a try and have not looked back since. Anyone who would like to know more about their products can go to toxictruth.com and see for yourself. As for me, I will not use anything else.


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 17, 2007)

SKIN TYPE:Oily/Combo, Acne Prone

CLEANSER:Acne Free Purifying Cleanser

TONER: Don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Clean and Clear Morning Burst Moisturiser

EYE CREAM: Don't use one

FACIAL WASH: See CLEANSER

EXFOLIATOR: Burts Bees Citrus Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: AcneFree

MASK:Queen Helens Mint Julep Mask


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 17, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/acne prone

CLEANSER: The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Cleansing Gel

TONER: The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Refresher

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Oil of Olay Complete Multi-Radiance (day) Tee Tre Oil Mattifying Gel (night)

EYE CREAM: currently searching for one

FACIAL WASH: Origins Mint Wash

EXFOLIATOR: Queen Helene Mint Julep Scrub/ Oil of Olay Thermal Skin Polisher

ACNE TREATMENT: Benzol Peroxide 10% Ointment or Tea Tree oil Ointment

MASK: Queene Helene Mint Julep Masque/ Oil of Olay Daily Intensives Clay Masque


----------



## Sleeptime (Feb 18, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/slightly acne prone

CLEANSER: Olay White Radiance wash

TONER: don't use one

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Olay's White Radiance Lotion (I believe it's similar to Olay Complete), aloe vera gel, St Ives Eye and Face Cucumber Gel

EYE CREAM: still looking

FACIAL WASH: Olay White Radiance wash

EXFOLIATOR: the aspirin mask

ACNE TREATMENT: A generic sulphur treatment

MASK: St Ives Clay Mask and the aspirin mask


----------



## gavriel (Feb 19, 2007)

*SKIN TYPE*: Combination/Oily

*CLEANSER: *ahahva skin care, israel

*TONER*: I don't use a toner

*MOISTURISER*: (day and/or night): creams from dead sea israel

*EYE CREAM*: None

*EXFOLIATOR*: Olive Oil with sea salt

*ACNE TREATMENT*: I have several. Bath and Body works mud from dead sea, Tea Tree oil scrub,

*MASK*: the best that i ever knew!! face cream that developed from dead sea mud &amp; minerals.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 20, 2007)

*SKIN TYPE:* Very oily/slightly acne prone

* CLEANSER:* Neutrogena Rapid Clear Oil-Control Foaming Cleanser

*TONER:* Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating Astringent

* MOISTURIZER*: Clearasil Acne Fighting Moisturizer (Until I use up the tube, then Neutrogena Rapid Clear Acne Defense Lotion)

* EYE CREAM:* Vaseline (just a little though)

* FACIAL WASH:* Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash Cream Cleanser

* EXFOLIATOR:* Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash Daily Scrub

* ACNE TREATMENT:* Neutrogena 3-in-1 Hydrating Acne Treatment

* MASK:* Neutrogena Clear Pore Cleanser/Mask, Queen Helene Mint Julip and

Milk of Magnesia (also used to control shine under make-up)

Neutrogena ROCKS!






ETA: I'm not spamming, I just really love the way my skin looks and feels since I have been using Neutrogena. LOL


----------



## sweetsugar (Feb 25, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Very Oily and Acne Prone with Dark Scars (OSPT by Dr Baumann)

CLEANSER: Acne Facial Cleanser by Mario Badescu

TONER: Special Cucumber Lotion by Mario Badescu

MOISTURIZER: Anti-wrinkle cream with SPF15 by Neutrogena

EYE CREAM: Intensive Vitalizing Eye Complex by Amore Pacific

ACNE TREATMENT: Benzac gel (for angry spots), Buffering Lotion by Mario Badescu (for cysts) and Clindagel (to prevent acne)

MASK: Extreme Radiance Mask by Annayake


----------



## shibo (Mar 1, 2007)

I used to use different products but recently my skin became more dry so changed into a cleanser and moisturizer that are for dry/sensitive skin and my face has never looked better!

SKIN TYPE: Normal/dry and sensitive

CLEANSER: Nivea cleansing milk for dry/sensitive skin

MOISTURIZER: Nivea moisturizer for dry/sensitve skin

EXFOLIATOR: Clarins One-Step Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser

ACNE TREATMENT: Tea Tree Oil


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 2, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Normal, acne prone

CLEANSER: morning- Klear Action Deep Pore Cleanser

evening- Meaningful Beauty by Cindy Crawford Skin Softening Cleanser

TONER: Klear Action Oil-Reducing Toner (also has skin-brightening glycolic acid)

MOISTURISER: morning- Klear Action Acne Repair Lotion followed by Meaningful Beauty by Cindy Crawford Maintenance 1 Daily Moisture SPF 8

evening- Klear Action Acne Repair Lotion followed by Meaningful Beauty by Cindy Crawford Maintenance 2 Night Fluide

EYE CREAM: Meaningful Beauty by Cindy Crawfor Eye Creme

FACIAL WASH: see cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: the Klear Action cleanser has exfoliators

ACNE TREATMENT: Klear Action acne treatment kit (see above) - FYI, exactly identical active ingredients as Proactiv, but half the price ($20) without shipping at Target!!

MASK: Meaningful Beauty by Cindy Crawford Facial Masque

**Not trying to spam either of these brands, they just really are my HGs!! The KA Acne Repair Lotion is a bit drying (as is the Proactiv equivalent), which is why I follow it up with a moisturizer. Even the Proactiv line has a follow-up moisturizer for their repair lotion. But I swear by Cindy Crawford's line because it is the only one that has 1) done exactly what it claimed, and 2) made a noticeable difference to my skin after the first use! It really made my skin *so velvety and radiant!* And I already have pretty good skin. Plus, the mask is heaven.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 2, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: combination, acne-prone, sensitive.

CLEANSER: Visibly Clear 2 in 1 by Neutrogena

TONER: just green tea





MOISTURIZER: Effaclar and Hydraphase from La Roche Posay (i found my HG skincare brand !!!)

EYE CREAM: eye contour gel by Clarins

ACNE TREATMENT: none ..because i now i only have a few pimples. but i'm looking for a good pore minimiser.

MASK: Instant Purifying mask with EO and aquatic plants extracts by Decleor.


----------



## igor (Mar 3, 2007)

I don`t know how about you, guys, but, here in Israel , even the babies need some daily skin mousturizer with the sun protection (well, maybe not literally daily but still...)

about me:

skin type: combo/sensitive/acne prone

cleansers: Loreal`s pure zone

toner:Loreal`s dual balance, Shiceido`s softener

moisturizers: day time care by Shiceido, jojoba oil, Dr. Nona`s dynamic cream

exfoliator: YSL`s natural gommage exfoliator

masks: Dead Sea mad mask, Orlane


----------



## bodyart (Mar 7, 2007)

SKIN TYPE Normal/Oily at times

CLEANSER: Chantecaille Rice Cleanser

TONER: Peppermint or Rosemary water

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Chantecaille Biodynamic Lifting Oil Free (pm) Chantecaille Retinol Intense

EYE CREAM Chantecaille Stress Repair Concentrate (The best product in the world!!)

EXFOLIATOR: Natura Bisse Glycol 50%

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: Chantecaille Clay Mask, Natura Bisse Oxygen Mask, Natura Bisse Stabilizing Cleansing Mask (I am such a junkie!)


----------



## noey1219 (Mar 7, 2007)

can someone please tell me where i can buy the queen helene products? thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sciongirl17 (Mar 13, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): Sensitive/Combo/Mild Acne. Lovely, right?

CLEANSER: Zia Fresh Cleansing Gel

TONER: N/A

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Better Botanicals Dandelion Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: N/A

FACIAL WASH: Same as cleanser.

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Medicated Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: N/A

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julep, but I hardly ever use it.


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: combination

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): pond's day &amp; night moisturizer [comes in a set of 2 jars. one blue and one white]

FACIAL WASH: pond's antibacterial scrub



EXFOLIATOR: st. ives apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: eskinol dremaclear overnight pimple gel

TONER: anti acne toner from the dermatologist [i only use this when i'm about to break out]


----------



## armywife (Mar 14, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: dry, oily, and periodically acne prone

CLEANSER: Fresh Farmacy by LUSH

TONER: Nivea Moisturizing Toner, alcohol-free

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Avon Hydrofirming Lift Day Cream and Olay Anti-Wrinkle Nutrients Night Renewal Cream (I like to think that using wrinkle creams will help prevent them. hopefully it does!)

EYE CREAM: Avon Hydrolift Bio (something like that)

EXFOLIATOR: Olay Regenerist Daily Regenerating Cleanser (it's actually a cleanser but I use it as an exfoliator)

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: Mask of Magnaminty by LUSH or Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask when I run out of the LUSH one and don't want to spend the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *noey1219* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can someone please tell me where i can buy the queen helene products? thanks!!!!!!!!!! Wal-Mart and WalGreens both sale Queen Helen products, as does Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## angel_eyes (Apr 4, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : combination type

CLEANSER : Clean &amp; clear daily exfoliating face wash

TONER: Rose water

MOISTURISER day and/or night) : neutrogen healthy skin face lotion

EYE CREAM: dead sea eye cream

EXFOLIATOR: Boots face polish

ACNE TREATMENT:none

MASK: dead sea clay mask________________________


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 7, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: very *dry* and flaky (all year round) / eczema

CLEANSER: shiseido the skincare eye and lip makeup remover

dermalogica essential cleansing solution

TONER: day - shiseido white lucent brightening refining softener (enriched)

night - dermalogica multi-active toner

MOISTURISER: day - shiseido white lucent brightening moisturizing cream

night - philosophy's when hope is not enough cream

or dermalogica super rich cream

EYE CREAM: dermalogica total eye care

BODY LOTION: dermalogica ultra-rich body cream ~ love it! or petroleum jelly for eczema breakouts

SUNSCREEN: face - shiseido ultimate sun protection cream SPF 55 PA+++

body - neutrogena sunblock SPF 36

EXFOLIATOR: still looking

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: dermalogica's skin hydrating masque or multivitamin power recovery masque


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo 40's +

CLEANSER:BeautiControl Platinum Cleasnsing Lotion

TONERlatinum Tonic

MOISTURISER (day and/or night)atinum

EYE CREAM: Patinum Regeneration Eye Cream (moisture and repair)

FACIAL WASH:same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR:microderm abrasion twice weekly

ACNE TREATMENT: no acne

MASK: BeautiControl Chemical Peel Mask


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 20, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : normal but get a pimple here and there but rarely

FACIAL WASH: I've always used baking soda as a scrub and my face feels great.

ACNE TREATMENT: I don't know what to put on my pimples so I just don't put anything on it lol


----------



## mowgli (May 4, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: combination - occasional zits in t-zone

CLEANSER: Nivea Visage refreshing facial wash or OCM (olive and castor oil)

TONER: occasionally, Liz Earle Instant Skin Boost Tonic

MOISTURISER: Day: Camellia/Rosehip oil or Bio-oil. Night: Vaseline or Camellia/Rosehip oil

EYE CREAM: Day: Clarins Wrinkle Control SPF30, Night: Vaseline or Camellia/Rosehip oil

BODY LOTION: Paulas Choice Weightless Body Lotion with 2% BHA and Palmers Cocoa Butter Lotion and Solid

SUNSCREEN: Shiseido ultimate sun protection lotion SPF 55 PA+++ and Boots Soltan Once SPF40

EXFOLIATOR: Epidermx II (nightly) and Philosophy Microdelivery Peel

ACNE TREATMENT: Paulas Choice Weightless Body lotion with 2% BHA, and Clinique Turnaround Concentrate

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julepe, Liz Earle Brightening Treatment, and Aspirin mask. Also glycolic acid peels (30%)


----------



## tetchieganda (May 30, 2007)

skintype



ily,slightly resistant,pigmented,tight(baumann's)

acne prone

cleanser:Aveeno ultracalming cleanser

toner:Ettusais vit c whitening toner

moisturizer: oil of olay complete

Eye cream:shiseido benefiance, avene diacneal(yes, i use this as an eyecream)

Body lotion: Booth's lemon (contains glycolic,malic acid,niacinamide)

Exfoliator:Mychelle incredible pumpkin peel

Acne treatment: Retin a micro 0.1%, clinda gel 1%

Mask: QHMJM


----------



## princessmich (Jun 4, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo

CLEANSER: Miessence Balancing Cleanser

TONER: Miessence's Balancing Skin Conditioner

MOISTURISER: Miessence's Balancing Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH:None

EXFOLIATOR:Garnet Exfoliator

ACNE TREATMENT:None

MASK: Homemade Recipe of Honey, Brown Sugar &amp; Ground Oats


----------



## kmm (Jun 10, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): oily &amp; acne-prone

CLEANSER: MK Velocity/ Olay TE for blemish-prone skin

TONER: witch hazel

MOISTURIZER: (day and/or night): MK Velocity Moisturizer

EYE CREAM: Im still looking for a good oneÃ¼

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: MK Microdermabrasion Kit

ACNE TREATMENT: Um, i usually use anti-bacterial ointments. BP doesnt work for me.

MASK: Honey


----------



## Solimar (Jun 11, 2007)

My new HG skincare!

SKIN TYPE normal, acne prone.

CLEANSER: Prascion

TONER: None. ACV if I feel like I can stomach the smell.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Complex 15 or Neutrogena Oil Free Moisture.

EYE CREAM: Vaseline.

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil, before Prascion, to remove my makeup.

EXFOLIATOR: Sugar.

ACNE TREATMENT: Clindamycin, Prascion cleanser, and maybe some doxy if I feel like it.

MASK: Aspirin if I feel patient!


----------



## AlleGegenAlle (Jun 27, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Oily

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: Eucerin Clear Skin Formula Deep Action Toner

MOISTURISER: Nivea Visage All Around Protection SPF 15 Creme

EYE CREAM: none

EXFOLIATOR: Queen Helene Mint Julep Scrub, sometimes baking soda &amp; water

ACNE TREATMENT: Retin-A

MASK: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask, or Olay Daily Facials Intensives Clay Mask, sometimes with Aspirin mixed in.


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 27, 2007)

SKIN TYPE oily, acne and black head prone.

CLEANSER: Dave beauty bar (gets off the liquid last with this stuff)

TONER: None

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day : La Roche SPF 45 w/ Meroxyl. Night: Clindoxyl, Reversas smoothing cream 8%, Retisol .025 ( all over face ), Retin-A Micro 1% (phew)

EYE CREAM: Olay Total Effects

FACIAL WASH: Dove beauty bar

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot

ACNE TREATMENT: Clindoxyl, Retisol .025% and Retin A Micro 1%

MASK: Milk of Magnesia: Phillips Regular (Keeps the Oilies away)


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jul 1, 2007)

My new HG skincare!I am very happy with my routine




I dont think i am gonna change because is working pretty good





SKIN TYPE :dry combination very sensitive

CLEANSER: Boots gentle makeup remover

TONER: Zia toner for normal to dry skin

MOISTURISER :day-Avene lotion spf 50:night:Aubrey organic rosa mosqueta oil

EYE CREAM: AO Rosa mosqueta oil

FACIAL WASH: The same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: Kanebo silk peeling powder

ACNE TREATMENT: Queen Helene mint Julep mask+ pine tar soap (for my back)

MASK: Aspirin mask


----------



## makeupfan (Jul 17, 2007)

Skin Type Sensitive/combination.

Cleanser Gatineau Refreshing cream pm and am Decleor cleansing water.

Toner Decleor Tonifying lotion.

Moisturiser at the moment am im on Decleor Aromessence solaire with Gatinueau Focus Plus on the fine lines followed with Decleor Hydra Floral day cream.

Pm Decleor Angelique Balm lots of it.

Eye cream Decleor Vitaroma lift after it has gone in, i top up with Decleor Hydra Floral eye crean i take eye make up of with Gatineau Floracil. And i use Decleor eye mask twice a week.

Face wash Gatineau Refreshing cleancing cream.

Exfoliator Gatineau Oxgenating exfoliator or Decleor Radiance peel-of mask.

Mask i use lots Decleor Experience De L'Age or Gatineau Meatogenine mask for aging.I use Gatineau Defilift 3D mask or Elemis Absolute for lifting.

If im feeling dry i use Gatineau Diffusance creamy mask or Decleor Hydra Floral Mask.

And Decleor Harmonie gentle soothing mask when my skin has a flair up. And Decleor Clay &amp; Herble cleansing mask.

We must not forget sun protection i use Clarins Uv Plus 40 every day.


----------



## dijedi (Jul 19, 2007)

SKIN TYPE combo oily

CLEANSER: loreal cleansing milk gentle formula

TONER: loreal toner gentle formula

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Neutrogena Oil Free Moisture spf 15.

EYE CREAM: from doctor

FACIAL WASH: neutrogena skin clearing

EXFOLIATOR: the body shop

ACNE TREATMENT: from doctor

MASK: shiseido


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

Acnefree


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 3, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): oily &amp; acne-prone

CLEANSER: NeoStrata Oil-Free Foaming Cleanser

TONER: n/a

MOISTURIZER: (day and/or night): Lise Watier Hydra-Temps Eclat+

EYE CREAM: NeoStrata Eye Contour Cream

FACIAL WASH: same as cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil Exfoliating Wash

ACNE TREATMENT: Clean &amp; Clear Persa Gel

MASK: plain ol' Aspirin


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : normal

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: L'Oreal Purezone

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Olay Beauty Fluid

FACIAL WASH: Dove Cucumber and Green Tea

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot Scrub


----------



## Monica_r (Sep 5, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : Normal

CLEANSER: Estee Lauder - Perfectly Clean foaming cleanser

TONER: Estee Lauder Re-nutriv softening toner

MOISTURISER day and/or night: day; estee lauder daywear spf 15 tinted moisturizer and night; daywear plus spf15

SERUMS: day; estee lauder idealist pore minimizing refinisher. night; advanced night repair

EYE CREAM: estee lauder advanced night repair eye cream

EXFOLIATOR: estee lauder idealist micro-D

ACNE TREATMENT:none. no acne

MASK:none yet.. think im gonna get chanels radiance mask

woohoo im in love with estee lauder &lt;3


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 5, 2007)

*SKIN TYPE*: Combination/Acne-prone

*CLEANSER:* MAC Cleanse off Oil followed with MD Formulations Glycolic Facial Cleanser

*TONER:* Boots Botanics Skin Brightening Toner

*MOISTURISER:*

*Day*: Cetaphil Daily Facial Moisturizer spf 15/ La Roche-Posay Anthelios SX spf 15

*Night*: Bio-Oil

*EYE CREAM:*

*Day*: Searching a great eye cream with spf...

*Nigh*t: Bio-Oil

* FACIAL WASH*: Dove bar

*EXFOLIATOR: *MAC Mifcrofine Refinisher

*ACNE TREATMENT:* MaMa Lotion

*MASK:* Lumene Deep Cleansing Peat Mask/ Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask


----------



## perlanga (Sep 5, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combination, but more towards oily

CLEANSER: Clean and clear Continuous cleanser

TONER: Noxzema astringent

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): purpose spf 15

EYE CREAM none

FACIAL WASH: purpose gentle cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: st.ives regular

ACNE TREATMENT: clearisil 10% benzoyl peroxide

MASK: Mark decongesting mask


----------



## etselec (Sep 5, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : combo/sensitive/acne probe/ dry

CLEANSER : Cetaphil

TONER: Currently trying Boots No7 gentle toner

MOISTURISER : Cetaphil, jojoba oil, or Neutrogena oil free sensitive skin moistuizer. I alternate depending on how dry my skin is. I currently have been just using the Neutrogena for the last couples day.

EYE CREAM: Nothing at this time

EXFOLIATOR: aspirin mask once a week sometimes. I use retin-a micro and that makes my skin extra sensitive so I don't use to many products.

ACNE TREATMENT: retin-a micro .04, and benzaclin

MASK: nothing


----------



## hanabi (Sep 21, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/Oily

CLEANSER: Spectrojel

TONER: NeoStrata Toning Solution

MOISTURISER: Olay Sensitive Moisture Therapy Lotion

EYE CREAM: none

EXFOLIATOR: Olay Microdermabrasion kit (Super soft and smooth skin afterwards!)

ACNE TREATMENT: Spectrojel one.. 5% benyzol peroxide -- I'm on the lookout for a new one though

MASK: Montagne Jeunesse Deep Sea Mask


----------



## bow_down (Sep 23, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/Oily

CLEANSER: Clinique Liquid Facial Soap

TONER: Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2

MOISTURISER: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

EYE CREAM: None

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Clindoxyl Gel

MASK: Proactive Refining Mask


----------



## patricia69 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's My Daily Routine Since August 23rd Of This Year So Far My Acne Is Going Away Im So Glad.

Oily/combination Skin- Prone To Acne All The Time- Scary To Try New Stuff

Cleanser: Neutrogena - Healthy Skin Anti Wrink Scrub $ 8.00

Toner: Sebamed Toner * We Dont Have This Here In Us" This Is My Hcg Toner

And God Send Because My Pimples Are Healing So Fast And The Dark

Spots Of The Old Acne Is Going Away. You Guys Should Try This And

Let Me Know The Result. Its Worth Every Penny.

Moisturizer: Dove Deep Moisture

Powder: Careline I Got This From My Country Only $2.00 It Doesn't Break Me Out And Doesn't Look Cakey Compares To The One I Used To Buy Like Laura Mercier Or Chanel.

And Now Im Loving My Face And Lots Of People Noticed It Too.

Good Luck Everyone

Ps&gt; I Dont Need Any Acne Treatment Gel Or Cream Anymore Nor Mask Im Very Happy Right Now.


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 24, 2007)

patricia69.... mind if...you can name the full exact name of that toner. thanx.


----------



## patricia69 (Sep 24, 2007)

go to Official U.S. Sebamed Skin Care: Mild Cleansers, Moisturizers and Hair Care for Sensitive Skin with pH 5.5 go under anti acne and there's a toner sebamed clear face deep cleansing toner.

BTW: the results might depend on each individual but it works for me.. Goodluck!


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *patricia69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif go to Official U.S. Sebamed Skin Care: Mild Cleansers, Moisturizers and Hair Care for Sensitive Skin with pH 5.5 go under anti acne and there's a toner sebamed clear face deep cleansing toner. 
BTW: the results might depend on each individual but it works for me.. Goodluck!

The toner its blue in colour right??


----------



## beccajelly (Sep 26, 2007)

Check our Obagi's skin care stuff...it's beyond amazing...haven't had a SINGLE zit in about 3 months!!!


----------



## clover0 (Oct 11, 2007)

i recommend eucerin's sebum reducing range of skincare =)


----------



## Leony (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE for my HG skincare because my skin changed to normal type again.

SKIN TYPE: Normal

CLEANSER: *Dr.Bronner Rose Liquid Castile soap*

TONER: Don't use any

MOISTURISER and EYE CREAM: : *Perfect one collage gell*

EXFOLIATOR: *Sugar and Dr.Bronner cleanser*

ACNE TREATMENT: Don't use any

MASK: None


----------



## jakemio (Oct 12, 2007)

Skin type : combination sensitive

Cleanser and Toner: Dr. Denese

Kate Somerville products: Kate in a Jar/Quench/Vitamin A serum/Deep Tissue Repair/Line Release

Alternate nights: Roc Retional anti aging.

Alternate nights: La MER ( I am in love with this like you would not believe)


----------



## niftas (Oct 14, 2007)

skin type: normal

make up remover : Don't use one. I remove mascara with one of skin care oil depend on my skin condition.

cleanser : cold processed soap and clay

toner : home made one with sake and urea I can't live without this toner as this smooths out my skin very evenly.

moisturiser : Either: DrHaauschka Rose Day Cream(I use at night as well),

Aromatherapy Associates' Rose and Sandalwood Oil,

A A's oil for super sensitive skin when my skin reacts funny for some reason.

I apply Emu oil over my moisturiser often.

I used the most of high-end staff lile Shiseido Cle De Peau, De La Mer, Re-Nutriv, Dior's Prestage, Prairie, and etc and I've come to the conclusion that my skin looks the best with simple and pure care and happy life.


----------



## yokke (Nov 9, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : combo, acne prone

CLEANSER: Bioderma

TONER: Hand-made Toner

MOISTURISER: Orlane

EYE CREAM : Orlane

EXFOLIATOR: Natural-herbs Scrub


----------



## laura892 (Nov 12, 2007)

SKIN TYPE - normal and very sensitive.

CLEANSER: clean and clear morning burst

TONER:none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): I forget if this is a moisturiser or not.. but Neutogena Deep Clean.

EYE CREAM- sometimes I use All About Eyes Rich by Clinque. It only works for the bags though.

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: none

ACNE TREATMENT:none. I don't breakout much. Mainly just annoying blemishes or tinyy red bumps under the skin.


----------



## csl31291420 (Nov 20, 2007)

Skin type: normal

cleanser: nothing special, ones I get at the local grocery store

toner: none

lotion: I love body butter. It's thick and keeps my skin hydrated for the whole day.

cream: I started using the Athena skin cream. It's amazing. check out the source for more info.

source: glamouredited.com/skin/athena_wrinkle_cream_review.html


----------



## lalalea (Nov 30, 2007)

SKIN TYPE oily, very prone to clogged pores

CLEANSER: sunflower oil (pre-cleanse), avene cleanance soapless gel cleanser

TONER:none

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): none

EYE CREAM: paula's choice antioxidant concentrate (not quite a cream)

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: homemade honey, french green clay and rice bran powder scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: green cream lv. 6 and paula's choice 2% BHA liquid

MASK: honey!


----------



## jandi (Dec 3, 2007)

Skin type: very sensitive acne prone skin.

Cleanser: Cetaphil

Moisturiser: ROC Purif-AC Blemish Correcting Emulsion (love this thing!)


----------



## lindaclerkin (Dec 6, 2007)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): combo

CLEANSER: Serious skin care A Clean

TONER: Wei East Herbal Toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Wei east chestnut firming and white lotus

EYE CREAM Serious skin care A eye

FACIAL WASH: A Clean

EXFOLIATOR:Serious skin care C extreme

ACNE TREATMENT: Serious skin care continuously clear

MASK: Wei east herbal clay mask


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 6, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Dry &amp; lately acne prone

CLEANSER: Clearasil warming facial scrub

TONER: None

MOISTURISER: Vaseline moisture locking

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH: (For my eye's only) Dove sensitive skin

EXFOLIATOR: clearasil warming facial scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Proactive when i actually have some

MASK: None


----------



## chitty158 (Dec 12, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: Witch Hazel

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): Macro Vitamin E by Wyeth

EYE CREAM: Nivea Anti Wrinkle q10

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: St Ives Apricot Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Benzac on spots in 5% or toothpaste

MASK: Ten-O-Six Mud Mask


----------



## codliveroil (Dec 14, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: normal

CLEANSER: Cetaphil

TONER: none

MOISTURISER: Neutrogena Skin Illuminating Moisturizer (day)

Aveeno Positively Radiant Night Cream (night)

EYE CREAM: L'oreal Eye Defense

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil

EXFOLIATOR: St Ives Apricot Scrub (for Sensitive skin)

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: St.Ives Hydroxy Masque


----------



## SalJ (Dec 18, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Dry

CLEANSER: No.7 Eye Make up remover, Liz Earle's Cleanse &amp; Polish Hot Cloth Cleanser

TONER: Liz Earle

MOISTURISER: Liz Earle for dry skin

EYE CREAM: I have some Philosophy hope in a tube, but i never remember to use it! I use Liz Earle's eye bright sometimes in the morning if I'm really tired and a bit puffy!

EXFOLIATOR: n/a as the cloth I take the cleanser off with exfoliates gently so I don't find I need to.

MASK: If I remember I probably mix one up out of some stuff from the kitchen. Liz earle's brightening mask is great too as is the hydrating one for dry skin.


----------



## monniej (Dec 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif skin type: acne pronecleanser: aveeno clear complexion

toner &amp; exfoliant: stridex pads for sensitive skin

moisturizer: sundari neem and avocado

eye cream: prescriptives vibrant

acne treatment: nv perricone acne gel

masque: dermalogica multi-vitamin or hydrating depending on what my skin needs at the time

this was my regime when i first started on mut 5/05.

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cleanser: flori roberts enlighten &amp; aveeno clear complexionExfoliant: stridex pads for sensitive skin

Toner: flori roberts enlighten

Moisturizer: nothing lately, but when i do - sundari neem &amp; avocado

Treatments: interface beneath the surface scrub/origins out of trouble mask/philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads/perricone acne cream

Makeup Remover: prescriptives

this was my regime at 7/06. my regime currently is
cleanser - aveeno clear complexion &amp; dermalogica special cleansing gel

exfoliant - stridex pads for sensitive skin &amp; st ives apricot scrub

toner - stridex pads for sensitive skin &amp; sundari neem &amp; aloe tonic water

moisturizer - dermalogica active moist

treatments - mama lotion, dermalogica special clearing booster

mask - origins out of trouble, queen helene mint julep, dermalogica skin hydrating mask.

makeup remover - prescriptives

hyperpigmentation treatment - dermalogica daily microfoliant


----------



## sciongirl17 (Dec 20, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: Combo/Sensitive (since using Jojoba oil it's MUCH less oily, though)

CLEANSER: Currently Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash, but I plan on ordering either DHC or Laventine(La Vitton) cleansing oil today to replace it.

TONER: Don't use, but the only one I would is Nivea Moisturizing.

MOISTURISER: Jojoba Oil plus Lush Cosmetic Lad for any dry spots.

EYE CREAM: Jojoba Oil

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Medicated Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Nothing right now - I'm looking into one of Mario Badescu's product.

MASK: Freeman Avocado and Oatmeal Clay mask (once a week or less).


----------



## econ34 (Dec 24, 2007)

SKIN TYPE: a little bit of everything

CLEANSER: philosophy's purity made simple

TONER: i don't use any, but the purity made simple says it acts as a toner as well as a cleanser

MOISTURISER: i switch between philosophy's hope in a jar, mac's strobe cream (it was called strobe cream when it was in the jar, now it comes in a tube and it has a different name i think) , and clinique lotion

EYE CREAM: i've never used it. never really knew what it was for?

FACIAL WASH: purity made simple

EXFOLIATOR: philosophy's microdermabrasion kit. f'ing awesome.

ACNE TREATMENT: murad spot treatment

MASK: haven't used one in a while, don't know of many good ones. i do not suggest the sephora pumpkin mask though, unless you like the feeling of dipping your face in chemicals.


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 24, 2007)

SKIN TYPE : Dry, sensitive

CLEANSER: Sarafina's Facial Cleansing Milk, sometimes hemp oil and shea butter soap

TONER: Sarafina's ph Balancing Toner

MOISTURISER: Rosa Mosqueta Daywear, sometimes emu oil

EYE CREAM : Sarafina's Green Tea Eye Gel

FACIAL WASH: see Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: a microfibre cloth (gently!)

ACNE TREATMENT: None

MASK: Rhassoul Clay


----------



## Mav (Jan 16, 2008)

Skin type: Oily, dehydrated (now that it's winter here), sensitive (minor rosacea around cheeks and nose)

Cleanser: Paula's Choice One Step Cleanser for Normal to Dry Skin

Toner: Either Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner or Healthy Skin Refreshing Toner (both keep my skin clear)

Moisturizer/eye cream: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisture Gel

Exfoliator: Paula's Choice 2% BHA Gel once a week (depends on how sensitive my skin is)

Acne treatment: Paula's Choice Blemish Fighting Solution

Mask: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Carbon Mask (best for summer)

Sunscreen: Paula's Choice Ultra-light Weightless Finish SPF 30 Sunscreen Spray

Rosacea product: Rosasol (prescription; when needed); Garden of Wisdom Rosacea Serum (I'm trying this one out right now)

Specialty products: Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Super Antioxidant Mattifying Concentrate (when needed); Paula's Choice Skin Relief Treatment (for skin irritations or after shaving or threading)


----------



## Ardin (Jan 25, 2008)

SKIN TYPE (combination skin):

CLEANSER: Nutrogena Visibly Even

TONER: none.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Olay Complete with SPF15 - Normal

EYE CREAM - Refined Coconut oil sealed with AquaPhor

EXFOLIATOR: Use twice a week (Clean and Clear's 'black head remover')

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: none


----------



## Dalmatinka88 (Jan 27, 2008)

Im really sorry guys if someone already posted one of this...i havent seen it and i have few questions and comments about some of the dermalogica products...so i have never tried it untill a week ago...i heard its the best so i decided to try it... i ordered Active moist (Moisturizer) and i think its amazingggg it leaves my skin feelin so smooth and also with it i got this samples...6 samples...2 of each so 1.Special cleansing gel 2.Skin prep scrub and 3.essential cleaning solution...i have tried all of them and i just orded myself the Skin prep scrub and im planning on ordering a lot more stuff...i think i may be gettin a lil carried away with it buttt all the products have left my skin so smooth and flawless looking...ussualy whatever i use dries out my skin etc...Im so in love with this line of products its everything they say it would be/would do...and i also havent broken out since...which is weird...but weird in a good way lol




im too happy with this products as u can tell and im not sayin its gonna work for everyone or that everyone should go get it because its kind of expencive but i think its worth every penny...definetly worth a try...this is just my opinion on it...and i would loveeee to hear every1 elses opinion who has used dermalogica products...


----------



## Jocelynn (Jan 27, 2008)

_ SKIN TYPE: Combination (sensitive, oily, dry, and acne-prone)_

CLEANSER: Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser

MOISTURISER: (day and/or night): IMPRUV by Stiefel



EXFOLIATOR: _Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser with a baby brush once a week._



ACNE TREATMENT: Manuka honey UMF 25+ as spot treatment

MASK: Manuka honey UMF 25+ once a week


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 14, 2008)

Well with the new year I decided to change almost EVERYTHING! I was tired of the layers and steps and whole ordeal ot taking so much time and energy! 

SO, I decided to simplify and make it easier and more enjoyable, but still take proper care of my changing skin. 

THANK GOD for BORBA! I found that if I mix one or two Age Defying (fiber knit)products with the Pink Clarifying (cotton fiber ), It is PERFECT! I WISH I would have tried it before!

Anyway, here it is!

Pre-Cleanser: I use Purity (philosophy) on my face dry with no water (!) to take off my eye makeup, lipcolor, etc. and use a damp wash cloth to remove and then rinse with warm water to get it all off.

Cleanser: Borba Clarifying (cotton Fiber) diamond dust cleanser on face and throat, avoiding eyes, massage for a minute or two and rinse well.

No toner needed! YAY!

Serums: I use the Age Defying (blue) serum first and then the Clarifying concentrate serum (to control the oilies)

Eye Cream: Borba orbital eye creme. It is a little thick at first but if you leave it for a minute your body heat melts it so it absorbs. You can pat it ALL around eye, under, at sides for crows feet, and on the upper lid to keep moist and help with any dryness or crepiness.

Moisturizer: I use the Clarifying spf 15 for the morning,and the Clarifying night repair at night. If you need more moisture use the blue (age defying) or the green -Replenishing formula at night. 

About 3 times a week I use their great 2 step exfoliating system (I think it is called H.D.plasma? exfoliator? It is shimmery looking and comes in a jar with a bottle kit) but it has a luminious glow to it that makes your skin look pretty. 

If my skin is REALLY rough and misbehaving I use the Philosophy (2 step Vit. C) Microdelivery peel and rinse thoroughly and then do my usual wash and system. 

Since I have been on this system my skin has been PERFECT! It hasn't broken out or had any problems since I started. I was astounded at how quickly I noticed it get better! My pores are smaller, my skin is smoother and has a finer look and no greasiness or oily shine, just a natural healthy look. I don't have hardly ANY blackheads anymore and I can't wait to see how much better it gets the longer I use it! LOVE IT!! (3 formulas -one for your skin!)


----------



## mystars (Feb 20, 2008)

SKIN TYPE : normal

CLEANSER: nature's dermatology

TONER: none

MOISTURISER : nature's dermatology

EYE CREAM : vaseline on eyelids at night

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: none

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: nature's dermatology


----------



## freshair (Feb 21, 2008)

SKIN TYPE :normal

CLEANSER: shiseido

TONER: none.

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): dermalogica

EYE CREAM - lancome blanc expert neurowhite

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: dior hydraction mask


----------



## haylz1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Skin Type: Normal/Combination

Cleanser: Shiseido pureness foaming cleansing Fluid

Make-up Remover: Clinique take the day off cleansing milk

Moisturiser: Estee Lauder daywear plus lotion SPF15 (love this!)

Eye cream: La prairie cellular eye contour cream

i get most of my skincare products from this online store called fresh fragrances and cosmetics, i very much recommmend them as i've purchased just about everything i own from them and prices are so so cheap!


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Oily, Acne Prone

CLEANSER: Coal Face soap from LUSH or Murad Clarfiying Cleanser

TONER: Tea Tree Water from LUSH

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Day: Enzymion from Lush or Murad Moisturizing Acne Gel. Night: Exuviance Evening Restorative Complex

EYE CREAM: Enchanted Eye Cream from LUSH or Borba Orbital Eye Cream

FACIAL WASH: None

EXFOLIATOR: Peter Thomas Roth Acne Buffing Beads or Lush Ocean Salt

ACNE TREATMENT: Murad Spot Treatment or LUSH fresh farmacy

MASK: I LOVE LUSH face masks!!!!! especially Love Lettuce, Cupcake, Brazened Honey, and Catastrophe Cosmetic


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 6, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Dry and Acne Prone (sometimes)

CLEANSER: Aveeno Clean And Clear complexion

TONER: Aquafina Hydration Toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Aveeno Clean and Clear Complexion moisturizer

EYE CREAM: None

FACIAL WASH: Aveeno Clean and Clear Complexion Cleanser

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot Scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: Proactiv

MASK: Queen Mc Helene Mint Julep Face Mask


----------



## Nemi (Mar 9, 2008)

Skin type: Dry and sensitive, with small pores and no real problems. Unfortunately, I'm sensitive to all interesting ingredients; retinoids, Vit-C, idebenone...

Cleanser: MAC Cleanse-Off Oil, Dermalogica PreCleanse, PHC Phaze41 Creamy Cleanser, MD Formulations Facial Cleanser for sensitive skin.

Toner: Most of the time none, but Phytomer Rose Face Dew is very nice.

Moisturizer/eye cream: Moisturizer varies with time of the year; Decleor Nutri-delice in winter (ultranourishing variety), Dermalogica Intensive Moisture Balance in the warmer season.

Eyecream: Haven't found the perfect one yet, but Shiseido has a few good ones, plus L'Occitane Shea eyecream is ok to use at nighttime

Exfoliator: MD Formulations Continuous Renewal Complex (Godsend for my dry, sensitive skin)

Acne treatment: nothing in particular

Mask: Dermalogica Multivitamin Power Recovery Masque, Decleor Hydra Floral mask (mostly used as a nightcream)

Sunscreen: MD Formulations is OK, so is Clarins UV+ SPF 40

Rosacea product: -

Specialty products: Decleor Aromessence Neroli, Dr. Hauschka rose day cream for irritated, chapped skin and cold weater.

I'm a product whore


----------



## tamagnocchi (Apr 6, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: dry to normal, sometimes blackheads

CLEANSER: mac cleanse off oil, micro-fiber towels

TONER: avene thermalwaterspray, caudalie eau de raisin

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): frei urea moisturizer

EYE CREAM: alterra orchidee

FACIAL WASH: saltsoap, alepposoap

EXFOLIATOR: natron, kanebo enzym peeling powder

ACNE TREATMENT: zink oxide + teetreeoil

MASK: borghese fango delicato


----------



## Asha* (Apr 7, 2008)

SKIN TYPE : normal, acne prone

CLEANSER: babylove gel

TONER: none at the moment, use a mix of tea tree oil and water instead

MOISTURISER : alverde rose cream

EYE CREAM : alverde jojoba cream

FACIAL WASH: none

EXFOLIATOR: alverde apricot scrub

ACNE TREATMENT: none

MASK: i mix them myself


----------



## msmack (Apr 25, 2008)

SKIN TYPE : Dry, and a tad sensitive

CLEANSER: Avene Cold Cream Cleansing Gel (non SLS!)

TONER: Witch hazel diluted with water (50/50)

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Sweet Almond Oil

EYE CREAM: N/A

FACIAL WASH: Avene Cold Cream Cleansing Gel

EXFOLIATOR: Baking Soda mixed with Cleanser (so gentle!)

ACNE TREATMENT: N/A

MASK: Asprin Mask (only if skin is freakin' out!)


----------



## creoula (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dalmatinka88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im really sorry guys if someone already posted one of this...i havent seen it and i have few questions and comments about some of the dermalogica products...so i have never tried it untill a week ago...i heard its the best so i decided to try it... i ordered Active moist (Moisturizer) and i think its amazingggg it leaves my skin feelin so smooth and also with it i got this samples...6 samples...2 of each so 1.Special cleansing gel 2.Skin prep scrub and 3.essential cleaning solution...i have tried all of them and i just orded myself the Skin prep scrub and im planning on ordering a lot more stuff...i think i may be gettin a lil carried away with it buttt all the products have left my skin so smooth and flawless looking...ussualy whatever i use dries out my skin etc...Im so in love with this line of products its everything they say it would be/would do...and i also havent broken out since...which is weird...but weird in a good way lol



im too happy with this products as u can tell and im not sayin its gonna work for everyone or that everyone should go get it because its kind of expencive but i think its worth every penny...definetly worth a try...this is just my opinion on it...and i would loveeee to hear every1 elses opinion who has used dermalogica products... *Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel* was my HG for years! I stopped using it (not because I didn't like it but because I'm a skincare nut LOL). I know eventually I'll go back to using it but right now I'm having fun "cheating". *The Skin Prep Scrub* is great too!


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

my new HG moisturizer is the calendula balancing moisturizer from Lavera. it's organic, pretty cheap, and although it's only a 30ml tube, you only need a tiny amount as it spreads easily on your face. i really like it, although it's clearly not enough for winter. it's more a spring/summer version.


----------



## breathless (May 4, 2008)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive): normal all over, but dry cheeks. acne prone but getting better!

CLEANSER: dove bar

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): both is philosophy hope in a jar

EXFOLIATOR: just whatever. they all seem to work the same for me.


----------



## moccah (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm allergic to products with oil in it, especially moisturizers with oil, other products with a high concentrate of oil are a big no for me as well

SKIN TYPE: combinated/dry

CLEANSER: something with everyday scrubbing stuff in it, warming everyday scrub is even better, at this moment im using garnier, i only use this in the evening

TONER: Lancome pure focus mattifying toner, this stuff helps shrinking the pores

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): oil-free mattifying moisturizer shiseido for mostly night use. day use clinique sheer city block oil-free spf 25

EYE CREAM: cocoa butter with vitamine E by palmers

FACIAL WASH: see above, or baby wash

EXFOLIATOR: see above

ACNE TREATMENT: none, I dont have acne breakout even tho my skin is combined....

MASK: whatever cleans out pores and has low concentrate of oil in it. Dr van der hoog (only available in holland i guess) works well on me


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jun 23, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Very dry and sensitive

CLEANSER: Shiseido Cleansing Gel

TONER: -

MOISTURISER: Various creams from REN (I love REN!)

NIGHT CREAM: Origins Night-a-mins

EYE CREAM: Dermalogica Total Eye Repair

FACIAL WASH: -

EXFOLIATOR: Dermalogica Microfoliant

ACNE TREATMENT: Origins Clear Improvement

MASK: Origins Drink Up


----------



## babieLy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Skin type*: Oily, sensitive, red spots after acne

*Cleanser*: Cetaphil for normal to oily skin + Eucerin Redness Relief

*Toner*: Apple Cider Vinegar + Lemony Mint Toner

*Moisturizer*: Lamer Moisturizer Gel / Eucerin Redness Relief night cream

*Eye-cream*: Shiseido White Lucent Eye Cream

*Sunscreen*: Shiseido ultimate sun protection lotion SPF 55 PA+++

*Exfoliator*: St. Ive's Apricot Scub

*Mask*: Aspirin Mask and Honey Lemony

*Acne Treatment*: Gel of Acness ( been using it for 3 years) + Clean and Clear sometimes.

*Body Lotion*: Johnson Baby melt reduce stresses


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 10, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Acne Prone

CLEANSER: Skinlogics

TONER: AllClear

MOISTURISER: Skinlogics

EYE CREAM: Eye X Cel

EXFOLIATOR: BeautiControl Microdermabrasion

ACNE TREATMENT: ProActiv Spot treatment and AllClear Sulfur Acne Masque

MASK: Warming Trend Green Tea Masque (BC) - warms as you put it on, love it


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm loving the Neutrogena rapid clear gel right now


----------



## Dovalia (Aug 19, 2008)

*SKIN TYPE: *

Combination, no longer acne prone (Thankfully!)

*CLEANSERS: *

To wash off makeup: Desert Essence Thoroughly Clean Face Wash with Organic Tea Tree Oil and Awapuhi

Daily Cleanser: Neutrogena Liquid Neutrogena

*TONER: *

None, but I'd like to try Nivea's Visage Toner

*MOISTURISER:*

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion

*EYE CREAM:*

Vaseline

*EXFOLIATOR:*

St. Ives Apricot Scrub

*ACNE TREATMENT: *

Differin

*MASK:*

Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque


----------



## jed (Aug 19, 2008)

SKIN TYPE (Normal, dry, oily, combo, dehydrated, acne prone, sensitive):

CLEANSER: -

TONER: Alverde rose water toner

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): still hopping here

EYE CREAM - only use moisturizer thatÂ´s gentle enough for eyes also

FACIAL WASH: Weleda almond cleansing milk or handmade soap

EXFOLIATOR: Alverde apricot scrub 

ACNE TREATMENT: -

MASK: -


----------



## banapple (Aug 20, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Acne prone, very, very oily xP

CLEANSER: DDF Blemish Foaming Cleanser

TONER: I don't have a toner, but looking for one when I get paid,yea

MOISTURISER: DDF Daily Matte

EYE CREAM: Don't use any o.o

FACIAL WASH: isn't it the same thing as cleanser?

EXFOLIATOR: don't use one, too harsh for my skin right now since I'm trying to get rid of my acne first

ACNE TREATMENT: DDF line for acne

MASK




DF sulfur therapeutic mask 10% sulfur (this is my crack)


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 22, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: oily, large pores, prone to small pimples

okay, I'm using L'occitane brightening cleanser (it's a foam, which I love)

plain old neutrogena oil-free moisturiser

at night I alternate between, vichy night cream and kiehl's blue herbal moisturiser

and for the odd big zit I swear by mario badescu's drying lotion lloooove it


----------



## TeSSanG (Aug 25, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Combination to Oily

CLEANSER: Extra Virgin Oil as makeup remover

FACIAL WASH: Cetaphil in the Morning &amp; Glycolic soap in the evening

TONER: Apple Cider Vinegar 50/50

MOISTURISER: Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion

EYE CREAM: Clinique All About Eyes

EXFOLIATOR: St. Ives Apricot Scrub (Every other day)

ACNE TREATMENT: AM: Clindamycin &amp; Salicylic Acid

PM: Erythromycin &amp; Differin Gel

MASK: St. Ives Clay Mask plus Aspirin Tablet


----------



## Tornwonderland (Aug 28, 2008)

SKIN TYPE Combo, Acne prone

CLEANSER: Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel

TONER: Dermalogica Soothing Toner

MOISTURISER Clear Choice Green Tea

EYE CREAM Same as above

FACIAL WASH: Daily Microfoliat with Lactic Acid

EXFOLIATOR: Salicylic accelerator from Dermalogica

ACNE TREATMENT: Loreal Adult Acne Kit

MASK: Dermal Clay from Dermalogica


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 4, 2008)

very informative


----------



## xPinklicious28 (Sep 14, 2008)

SKIN TYPE: Oily

CLEANSER/Facial Wash: A/B Cleanser by Platinum Skincare

TONER:AB Toner 15% by Platinum Skincare

MOISTURISER (day and/or night): Emu Oil by Platinum Skincare

EYE CREAM: None yet, still looking for a good one

EXFOLIATOR:Acne Microdermabrasion by Platinum Skincare (AMAZING!)

ACNE TREATMENT: I do chemical peels that Platinum Skincare makes to control my acne, but I do need to buy something else to dry out acne.

MASK: Still looking for a good mask.


----------



## dreamer061408 (Dec 16, 2008)

there are alot of good things in here =] im gona have to go out shopping for new face stuff


----------

